# WoW Kurzgeschichte - Chroniken eines Abenteurers I



## Anzur (7. September 2016)

Hallo Freunde, hier eine kleine Geschichte, die ich geschrieben habe. Ich hoffe sie findet Anklang. Viel Spaß beim lesen.

*Castors Reisen: Chroniken eines Abenteurers Teil I*

_Das Wetttrinken_

&#8222;Kommt schon! Traut euch! Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es hier keinen gibt, der diesen zu kurz geratenen Alkoholiker besiegen kann!&#8220;
Der Mensch stand breitbeinig neben seinem Tisch und deutete mit ausladenden Gesten auf den Zwerg, der neben ihm saß und den letzten Rest Bier aus seinem Krug in seinen weit geöffneten Mund träufeln ließ. Sein letzter Kontrahent war eben mit einem dumpfen Krachen von der Bank gefallen und lag nun sabbernd auf dem Boden der Taverne. Es war schwer zu erkennen, ob er nur schlief, oder ohnmächtig war. Dem Zwerg schien es jedenfalls gleichgültig zu sein. Ungerührt schüttete er sich neues Bier aus einem Fass in seinen Krug, wiederholte das ganze mit dem Krug, der auf der anderen Seite des Tisches stand und starrte dann herausfordernd in die Menge, die sich mittlerweile in der Taverne versammelt hatte, um sich das Spektakel anzusehen.
_Der goldene Krug_ im Zwergendistrikt von Sturmwind war schon immer berühmt gewesen für seine ausufernden Saufgelage, doch dieser Zwerg war eine wahre Attraktion. An der Seite des Tisches stapelten sich die bereits leeren Fässer in die Höhe und lagen teilweise auf dem Boden. Jedes Fass war mit fünf Litern Bier gefüllt und eines würde normalerweise schon mehr als ausreichen um einen erwachsenen, gut gebauten Menschen ins Delirium zu schicken, doch der Zwerg hatte bereits sechs davon in sich hinein geschüttet und saß immer noch aufrecht. Nur seine Augen waren mittlerweile etwas glasig.
&#8222;Wo sind die tapferen Helden Azeroths?! Wollt ihr mir erzählen, dass sich niemand mehr traut gegen meinen Freund hier anzutreten?&#8220; rief sein Begleiter lachend.
Der menschliche Begleiter des Zwergs war hochgewachsen und hatte eine laute, wohltönende Stimme, die auch gut auf einen Jahrmarkt, oder in eine Theatervorstellung gepasst hätte. Er hatte rabenschwarzes, zerzaustes Haar und dunkle, schalkhaft blitzende Augen, die den Gästen in der Taverne zuzwinkerten. Sein Gesicht war schmal, fast elfenhaft und sehr gut aussehend. Ein freundliches Lächeln umspielte seinen Mund, dass seine Gerissenheit fast, aber nicht ganz, verdecken konnte. Er trug eine dunkle Lederrüstung und an seinem Gürtel hing ein Einhandschwert mit einem Griff, der in einem Greifenkopf endete, aus dessen Mund die Klinge führte.
Der Zwerg hatte ebenfalls schwarzes Haar, zu einem kurzen Zopf gebunden und ein gewaltiger Bart bedeckte sein Gesicht, der kunstvoll geflochten war und mit silbernen Ringen und Spangen in Form gehalten wurde. Er trug eine schwere Plattenrüstung und an der Seite des Tisches lehnte eine riesige, doppelköpfige Axt.
Lancy lehnte sich an den Tresen und sah den Wirt mit hochgezogenen Brauen an.
&#8222;Wer ist das?&#8220;
Der Wirt zuckte die Achseln und polierte weiter einen silbernen Trinkpokal.
&#8222;Ich habe keine Ahnung. Sie sind vor ein paar Tagen angekommen und haben Quartier in einem meiner Zimmer bezogen. Sie bezahlen alles sofort und haben bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gemacht.&#8220; er grinste.
&#8222;Außerdem sorgen sie für mehr Kundschaft mit ihrem Schwachsinn. Gestern hat der Zwerg beim Armdrücken einem Draenei den Arm gebrochen. Ich glaube das war der erste und der letzte Draenei, der sich in den Zwergendistrikt verirrt hat.&#8220;
Lancy betrachtete den Wirt nun etwas genauer. Es war ein Mensch. Er hatte langes, graues Haar, das er offen trug und sein Gesicht war glatt rasiert. Trotz seiner grauen Haare konnte man sein Alter nicht genau bestimmen und seine Züge sahen wenig einprägsam aus. Nur seine Augen waren etwas besonderes, denn sie waren ebenfalls gewitterwolkengrau. Sie sah auf eine Halskette in Form eines sichelförmigen Mondes, die aus seinem Wams hervorlugte und blickte ihm dann abschätzend in die Augen.
&#8222;Du bist noch nicht lange in der Stadt oder? Wie kommt es, dass ein Mensch eine Taverne im Zwergendistrikt betreibt?&#8220;
Der Wirt hob abwehrend die Arme.
&#8222;Der vorherige Besitzer ist gestorben und ich habe sie seinen Angehörigen abgekauft. Ich hab mein Gewerbe bei der Stadtwache angemeldet und will auch keine Schwierigkeiten mit euch!&#8220; sagte er und sah etwas ängstlich auf das Wappen auf ihrer Rüstung. Lancy war solche Blicke gewöhnt, seit sie damals in die Stadtwache von Sturmwind eingetreten war.
&#8222;Ja, Ja, ist schon in Ordnung.&#8220; sagte sie mit einer wegwerfenden Geste ihrer Hand.
&#8222;Wie heißt du denn und wo kommst du her?&#8220;
&#8222;Laenas. Und wo ich herkomme ist, verzeiht mir, meine Sache. Ich will hier nur einen Neuanfang machen.&#8220;
&#8222;Schon gut.&#8220; sagte sie und wandte den Blick wieder auf die beiden ungewöhnlichen Gestalten in der Mitte des großen Aufenthaltsraumes.
&#8222;Wie viele hat der Zwerg denn schon besiegt?&#8220;
Der Wirt hatte wieder angefangen seinen Trinkpokal zu polieren.
&#8222;Fünf, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. Eben hat ein anderer Zwerg ihn herausgefordert, ein stadtbekannter Säufer, aber als selbst der dann irgendwann kotzend auf die Straße gelaufen ist, wollte niemand mehr antreten. Der, der da liegt, ist eben erst rein gekommen. Ich sollte ihn mal in ein Bett legen und sehen, ob er noch atmet.&#8220; der Wirt stellte den Pokal ab, ging kopfschüttelnd zu dem komatösen Mann und hievte ihn dann ächzend auf einen Stuhl und gab ihm ein paar saftige Ohrfeigen. Der Mann zuckte hoch und sah ihn mit trüben, verständnislosen Augen an und sackte dann wieder auf dem Stuhl in sich zusammen.

Der Begleiter des Zwerges zeigte theatralisch auf ihn.
&#8222;Hah, seht ihr! Es geht ihm doch noch gut! Ist sogar noch halbwegs ansprechbar und trotzdem hat er aufgegeben! Findet sich hier keiner, der Manns genug ist ein paar Schlücke zu vertragen?&#8220;
&#8222;Jetzt hör mal auf zu labern du Witzbold!&#8220; einer der Leute aus der Menge, ein Mensch in schwerer Rüstung, trat vor und schlug wütend seine Faust in seine Handfläche.
&#8222;Große Töne spucken kann jeder! Tritt du doch mal gegen deinen Freund da an, dann sehen wir ja, ob das hier mit rechten Dingen zu geht, oder ob ihr uns nicht einfach am be!@#$%^en seid!&#8220;
Aus der Menge kamen einige zustimmende Rufe und Lancy merkte, wie die Stimmung langsam kippte.
Der Begleiter des Zwerges hob beschwichtigend die Hände.
&#8222;Hey, ganz ruhig Freunde. Wir betrügen euch nicht, mein Kamerad hier hat einfach nur Durst. Ich persönlich habe noch einen Kater von gestern und würde meinen Zustand nur ungern verschlimmern.&#8220;
&#8222;Ach ja?! Das soll also deine Ausrede sein?! Jetzt bin ich mir verdammt nochmal sicher, dass ihr uns alle be-*!@#$t! Ich hab eben gewettet und 20 verdammte Goldstücke verloren! Du gibst mir mein Geld besser wieder, Freundchen, sonst wird&#8217;s gleich ungemütlich für dich!&#8220;
Der Mensch, ein gewaltiger Hüne von fast zwei Metern Größe, machte drohend einen Schritt auf ihn zu, doch der Zwerg erhob sich knurrend von seinem Platz und trat ihm in den Weg. Seine Schritte krachten laut auf dem hölzernen Boden. Lancy schätzte, dass er mit seiner Plattenrüstung mehr als zweihundert Kilo wiegen musste und das, obwohl er dem Mann vor ihm kaum bis zur Brust reichte.
Der Zwerg verschränkte seine gewaltigen Arme vor der Brust und sah finster nach oben, in das Gesicht des vor Wut schäumenden Mannes.
&#8222;Dein Geld kannst du vergessen.&#8220; seine Stimme war tief und grollte, als würde sie aus den Tiefen eines Berges hallen. Er lallte ein klein wenig, doch das nahm nichts von seinem bedrohlichen Klang.
&#8222;Das is jetz nämlich nich mehr dein Geld, sondern unseres. Wenn du wettest, dann leb mit den Konsequenzen. Un außerdem-&#8220; er nickte kurz in Richtung seines Kameraden &#8222;- guck dir den Jungen doch mal an. Siehste dieses elfenhafte Gesichtchen?&#8220; sein Begleiter verdrehte entnervt die Augen. Das war wahrscheinlich nicht das erste Mal, dass er diese Beschreibung hören musste.
&#8222;Glaubste wirklich, dass der gegen mich auch nur die leiseste Chance hat? Und jetz tu uns allen nen Gefallen und %^-*!@# dich!&#8220;
Der Hüne bleckte die Zähne und zog die Schultern an. Aus den Augenwinkeln sah Lancy, dass einige Leute aus der Menge verstohlen an ihre Gürtel und ihre Waffen griffen. Sie trat beherzt in den freien Kreis, der sich um den Tisch des Zwerges gebildet hatte und zog ihr Schwert. Der reißende, metallische Klang, mit dem sie ihr Schwert aus der Scheide zog, ließ die Menge erstarren. Alle blickten auf sie und auf den Löwen auf ihrem Wappenrock.
&#8222;So, jetzt beruhigen sich alle wieder. Es wird spät. Ich finde, es ist Zeit, dass ihr alle nach Hause verschwindet.&#8220;
Die Leute sahen sie untätig und teilweise widerstrebend an. Wenn die Chance auf ein Blutvergießen erst einmal in der Luft lag, war es für viele schwer davon abzulassen.
&#8222;Macht schon. Verschwindet! Oder wollt ihr die Nacht in den Zellen des Verlieses verbringen?!&#8220;
Die Gäste murmelten verärgert, doch nach und nach verließen sie die Taverne. Der Hüne blickte noch ein letztes Mal wütend auf den Zwerg, doch dann drehte er sich um und ging.
&#8222;Und passt auf den Straßen auf!&#8220; rief sie hinterher, während die Tür mit einem lauten Poltern zu fiel.
Der Mensch verbeugte sich vor ihr und zeigte sein bezauberndstes Lächeln.
&#8222;Ich danke Euch vielmals. Wie kommen wir zu der Ehre von der Stadtwache persönlich beschützt zu werden? Und wie ist Euer Name, werte Frau?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich bin Hauptmann Lancy Revshon, Anführerin der 2. Kompanie der Stadtwache und ich hab einfach gern Ruhe während meiner Schicht.&#8220; sagte sie und steckte ihr Schwert wieder in die Scheide zurück.
&#8222;Und außerdem bin ich eigentlich wegen etwas anderem hier.&#8220;
Der Zwerg hatte sich währenddessen wieder an den Tisch gesetzt und sich einen Laib Brot genommen. Er biss ein riesiges Stück ab und stopfte sich noch etwas Käse hinterher.
Sein menschlicher Begleiter schaute ihn missbilligend an.
&#8222;Manieren waren noch nie deine Stärke, aber musst du dir wirklich den Käse und das verdammte Brot auf einmal in den Mund stopfen?!&#8220; sagte er und äffte dabei mit übertriebenen Bewegungen seiner Hände zum Mund seinen Begleiter nach.
&#8222;If hab fedamtn Huner, fedamte Scheiffe!&#8220; erwiderte der Zwerg, wobei ihm große Stücke Brot und Käse aus dem Mund flogen. Er nahm seinen Krug und schüttete Bier hinterher.
&#8222;Aah. Mann, ich werd langsam zu alt dafür! Früher konnt ich noch saufen ohne Ende, aber jetzt? Ich werd morgen den größten Kater meines Lebens haben, das sag ich dir!&#8220;
&#8222;Und ich freue mich schon unheimlich drauf.&#8220; sagte der Mensch und verdrehte abermals die Augen, während er sich neben den Zwerg setzte und sich ebenfalls etwas Bier einschenkte. Er zeigte mit der Hand auf den Stuhl gegenüber und bedeutete Lancy, sich zu setzen.
&#8222;Also, was können wir für Euch tun?&#8220;
&#8222;Warum denkt Ihr, dass ich was von euch will?&#8220;
&#8222;Warum säßen wir sonst noch hier?&#8220;
Lancy nickte resignierend.
&#8222;Auch wahr.&#8220; sie drehte sich kurz um und blickte zur Theke. Der Wirt war nirgends zu sehen. Sie zog den Stuhl zurück und setzte sich.
&#8222;Ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten, die der Stadtwache bei einem kleinen &#8230; Problem helfen könnten. Gegen gute Bezahlung natürlich.&#8220;
Der Mann grinste.
&#8222;Ah, Drecksarbeit, die die Stadtwache nicht machen will.&#8220; er lehnte sich zurück und nahm einen Schluck. Er blickte sie eine Weile lang an und grinste dann wieder.
&#8222;Wenn du ein paar erfahrene Söldner für schwierige Aufgaben suchst, dann hast du die richtigen gefunden. Es ist doch in Ordnung, wenn ich jetzt auf die Förmlichkeiten verzichte, oder? Sobald es um solcherlei Arbeit geht, sollte man sich mit Du anreden.&#8220;
Lancy zuckte die Achseln.
&#8222;Wie auch immer. Also, seid ihr interessiert?&#8220;
Der Mann beugte sich wieder vor.
&#8222;Kommt ganz darauf an was das für ein Problem ist.&#8220;
Lancy blickte in ihren Krug hinein, ließ ihn mit der Hand kreisen und sah sich das schwappende Bier darin an.
&#8222;In letzter Zeit sind einige &#8230; Dinge auf den Straßen passiert. Nachts ist es nicht mehr so sicher wie früher. Vor allem hier im Zwergendistrikt. Irgendjemand &#8230; -etwas streift Nachts in den Straßen umher und tötet alle, die es finden kann. Meistens finden meine Wachen nur noch Blutlachen und Kratzer im Pflasterstein und an den Häuserwänden. Aber vor ein paar Tagen haben wir ein Opfer gefunden. Es war eine Frau, ihre Kehle war zerfetzt und ihr Herz war ihr aus der Brust gerissen worden. Wir haben keine Spur von dem Täter. Sie verliert sich wenige Meter vom Angriffsort entfernt, so als hätte er sich in Luft aufgelöst. Es muss Magie im Spiel sein. Und meine Wachen trauen sich schon gar nicht mehr hierher und verweigern den Dienst. Es sind nämlich auch zwei Wachen unter den Opfern gewesen, die während ihrer Patrouille verschwunden sind. Wir haben nur noch einen Helm gefunden, im Blut seines Besitzers getränkt.&#8220;
Sie sah hoch in die Gesichter der beiden. Beide blickten sie nun interessiert an. Jede Fröhlichkeit war aus dem Gesicht des Menschen gewichen und er sah sie nur ernst und mit Neugier im Blick an.
&#8222;Hört sich durchaus interessant an. Ich nehme an die Bezahlung ist der Lage angemessen?&#8220;
Lancy nickte grimmig.
&#8222;200 Goldstücke für jeden von euch, wenn ihr mir den Kopf des $%^-*!kerls bringt. Also. Was sagt ihr?&#8220;
Der Mensch und der Zwerg sahen sich einen Moment lang an, dann blickten sie zu ihr und nickten gleichzeitig.
&#8222;Akzeptabel. Wir nehmen an.&#8220;
Lancy lehnte sich zurück und seufzte erleichtert.
&#8222;Gut. Dann haben wir eine Abmachung. Ihr bekommt euer Gold, sobald ihr mir den Kopf bringt. Braucht ihr sonst noch irgendwas?&#8220;
Die beiden erhoben sich bereits und machten Anstalten in den oberen Räumen der Taverne zu verschwinden. Der Zwerg trank seinen Humpen mit tiefen Zügen leer.
&#8222;Schick uns morgen früh eine Wache vorbei, die uns den letzten Tatort zeigt. Den Rest übernehmen dann wir.&#8220; sagte der Mensch. Der Zwerg warf den leeren Krug achtlos weg und rülpste.
&#8222;Aber schick sie nich zu früh, ok? Ich brauch meinen Schönheitsschlaf, bevor ich Monster töten kann.&#8220; brummte er.
Lancy nickte und erhob sich ebenfalls. Sie stutzte und drehte sich noch einmal zu den beiden um.
&#8222;Wie heißt ihr beiden eigentlich?&#8220;
Der Mensch hielt auf der Treppe inne und lächelte sie an.
&#8222;Mein Name ist Castor. Und der fette, hässliche Zwerg hier ist Borindal.&#8220;
&#8222;Halt´s Maul, Elfengesicht!&#8220; donnerte Borindal.
Der Mensch schritt lachend die Treppe hoch, dem Zwerg hinterher und außer Sicht.
Lancy schüttelte grinsend den Kopf öffnete die Tür des Gasthauses. Ein heller Mond erleuchtete die nächtlichen Straßen von Sturmwind. Sie blickte in die dunklen Gassen des Zwergendistrikts und meinte ein leises Wispern im Wind zu hören. Sie fröstelte und machte sich zügig auf, zurück in die Kaserne, die Hand dabei immer am Griff ihres Schwertes. Schon bald hatte die Dunkelheit sie verschluckt.

...

Teil II folgt bald, wenn die Geschichte auf Interesse stößt


----------



## Anzur (9. September 2016)

*Chroniken eines Abenteurers Teil II*

_Der Magie-Detektor_

Castor nahm vorsichtig einen Schluck von dem heißen Getränk, schloss die Augen und atmete keuchend aus. Man konnte sagen was man wollte, aber dieser Kaffee war gut. Bohnen aus dem Teufelswald, exportiert aus Kalimdor, wie ihm der Wirt versichert hatte, als er ihm das Frühstück an seinen Tisch gebracht hatte.
Es war noch recht früh und er saß allein in dem großen Aufenthaltsraum des Gasthauses. Die Spuren von letzter Nacht waren noch gut zu sehen. Auf den meisten Tischen standen noch die leeren Bierhumpen und Teller mit Essensresten. In der Mitte des Raumes lag ein umgekippter Stuhl. Auch die leeren Fässer, deren Inhalt Borindal fast im Alleingang vernichtet hatte, lagen noch an Ort und Stelle.
Er nahm einen Bissen von seinem Brot und sah hinüber zu dem Wirt, der geschäftig hinter seinem Tresen am herumwerkeln war. Er hatte dunkle Ringe unter den Augen und sah erschöpft aus, doch er verrichtete seine Arbeit mit Eifer. Castor fragte sich, wieso ein Mensch unbedingt ein Gasthaus im Zwergendistrikt eröffnen wollte. Der Mann sah nicht so aus, als würde er aus Sturmwind kommen. Dafür war seine Haut und sein Haar zu blaß. Sein Haar war grau, aber es schien nicht ubedingt vom Alter zu kommen, dafür sah der Mann noch zu jung aus. Es lag wohl eher an seiner Herkunft. Ihm fiel ein kleines Medaillon auf, das an einer Kette um seinen Hals hing und das einen sichelförmigen Mond darstellte. Castor vermutete seine Wurzeln eher weiter nördlich.
Das Knarren der Tür riss ihn aus seinen Gedanken und er sah, wie zwei Stadtwachen die Taverne betraten und zielstrebig auf ihn zu kamen. Es waren junge Männer, groß gewachsen und stattlich in ihren wuchtigen Rüstungen. Einer der beiden nahm seinen Helm ab. Er hatte kurzes, blondes Haar und ein kantiges Kinn. Seine Augen waren hellblau und strahlten Entschlossenheit aus.
"Bist du Castor?"
Castor sah sich in der leeren Taverne um. Es war noch relativ früh und Borindal und er waren die einzigen Gäste, die Zimmer im Gasthaus bezogen hatten.
"Sieht wohl so aus." sagte er.
"Wo ist dein Begleiter? Hauptmann Revshon hat gesagt, du wärst zusammen mit einem Zwerg unterwegs."
"Der schläft noch." erwiderte Castor und nahm noch einen Bissen.
Die beiden Wachen sahen ihn etwas ratlos an. Nach mehreren Augenblicken des Schweigens sah ihn der blauäugige Soldat vielsagend an.
"Und? Weckst du ihn?"
Castor prustete in seinen Becher mit Kaffee, von dem er gerade einen Schluck hatte nehmen wollen.
"Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde! Wecke niemals einen Zwerg, nachdem er am Abend zuvor ein oder zwei Fässer zu viel hatte."
Der andere Soldat stieß ein etwas dümmliches Lachen aus.
"Stimmt das wirklich? Hat er wirklich sechs Fässer weggehauen?"
Der zweite Sprecher trug noch seinen Helm, aber Castor erkannte ein grobes Gesicht, das von einem braunen Haarschopf und einem ungepflegten Dreitagebart bedeckt wurde.
"Ja, allerdings! Meine Vorräte sind fast leer und das war bestes zwergisches Bier!" rief der Wirt von hinter dem Tresen.
Die Wache schüttelte grinsend den Kopf. Sein blonder Begleiter blieb ernst.
"Also was ist jetzt? Uns wurde befohlen euch zur Stelle des letzten Angriffes zu bringen."
Castor nickte, trank seinen Becher leer und erhob sich.
"Dann lasst uns aufbrechen."
"Und was ist mit deinem Begleiter?"
"Ich kann mich auch alleine umsehen. Er wäre uns in seinem jetzigen Zustand sowieso keine Hilfe und außerdem ist er mehr fürs draufhauen und Fässer vernichten zuständig, als für Feinarbeit."
Der Junge nickte.
"Also gut, dann folge uns. Es ist nicht weit."
Castor folgte den beiden Wachen zur Tür und sah noch einmal zum Wirt.
"Bereite bitte schonmal das Frühstück für meinen Begleiter. Kannst ruhig ne ordentliche Portion machen. Glaub mir, wir wollen beide nicht, dass er verkatert und hungrig ist."
Der Wirt nickte nur matt und verschwand in der Küche.
Castor trat mit den beiden Wachen ins Freie und sog die frische Luft ein. Es war ein sonniger Morgen, etwas frisch, aber von einem strahlend blauen Himmel erleuchtet. Sie machten sich auf den Weg und die Wachen führten ihn durch die Straßen, über den großen Hauptplatz des Zwergendistrikts, bis in eine kleine, verwinkelte Seitengasse am Rande des Viertels.
Der blonde Soldat schritt bis ans Ende der Gasse und zeigte auf den Boden vor einer Mauer.
"Hier haben wir sie gefunden. Sie lag hier, zerfetzt und ihr Blut war an den Häuserwänden und der Mauer verteilt. Keine Ahnung warum der Angreifer die Leiche liegen gelassen hat. Bei den anderen Vorfällen haben wir nur die Blutspuren gefunden."

Castor nickte und hockte sich auf den Boden. Er konnte in den Rillen der Pflastersteine immer noch Reste des getrockneten Blutes sehen und roch den kupferartigen, metallischen Geruch noch schwach in der Luft.
"Wie lange ist das jetzt her?"
"Drei Tage seit heute."
"Keine Zeugen? Hat vielleicht jemand aus der Ferne etwas gesehen oder gehört?"
Die Wachen schüttelten den Kopf.
"Seit den ersten Vorfällen traut sich so gut wie niemand mehr Nachts auf die Straßen. Und die, die es dennoch tun, gehören zu den Leuten, die der Stadtwache nicht helfen."
Castor ging zum Rand der Straße und sah in den Rinnstein. Da war etwas. Ein sehr kleiner, spitzer Gegenstand. Er hob ihn hoch und betrachtete ihn aus der Nähe. Er war hart und glatt und an einer Seite rau, so als wäre er abgebrochen.
"Was ist das?" der blonde Wachmann sah ihm über die Schulter und auf das gefundene Etwas.
"Es sieht aus wie die abgebrochene Spitze einer Klaue. Nur das vorderste Stück."
Castor sah hoch, an der Wand entlang. Im Stein waren leichte Kratzer, so als wäre eine Klaue über die Wand gestriffen.
Doch ansonsten sah er nichts, keine Spuren, keinen Hinweis. Die Spur war auch merkwürdig blass und unscharf, so als wäre sie durch irgendetwas verdeckt worden. Er sog die Luft ein und versuchte einen verräterrischen Geruch aufzuschnappen, doch da war nichts. Es war merkwürdig, dass so wenig Spuren zu finden waren, obwohl es offensichtlich war, dass der Angreifer eher eine wilde Bestie, als ein Mensch oder anderer Zweibeiner war. Er zog sein Schwert und setzte die blanke Spitze auf dem Boden ab, dort wo er den ungefähren Mittelpunkt des vergangenen Überfalls vermutete. Er starrte auf den Greifenkopf, aus dessen geöfnetem Schnabel die Klinge entsprang und sah, wie die Augen, die aus eingearbeiteten Saphiren bestanden, anfingen schwach zu glühen. Er spürte, wie der Griff seines Schwertes leicht vibrierte und nickte triumphierend. Die Wache sah ihn aufmerksam an.
"Was tust du?"
"Siehst du die Augen des Greifen auf meinem Schwert? Sie fangen immer an zu leuchten, wenn es Anzeichen von Magie gibt. Jedes Wesen, das magisch ist, hinterlässt auch magische Spuren, denen man folgen kann, aber hier scheint die Spur verwischt worden zu sein." er entfernte sich vom Tatort und nach wenigen Schritten ermattete das Licht in den Augen des Greifen. Castor nickte.
"Ganz eindeutig. Die Spur wurde verwischt."
Der blonde Wachmann sah ihn mit verschränkten Augen an.
"Wie kommt es, dass ein gewöhnlicher Söldner so eine Waffe besitzt?"
Castor lachte mit gespieltem Spott in der Stimme.
"Oh, glaub mir mein Freund, ich bin kein gewöhnlicher Söldner." er sah sich noch einmal um und seufzte nachdenklich.
"Aber gewöhnliche Söldner werden auch nicht reichen, um dieses Problem zu lösen, denke ich."
"Aha. Also im Klartext kannst du auch keine Spur finden." erwiderte die Wache unbeeindruckt und mit einem etwas giftigen Tonfall. Castor hob einen Finger.
"Noch nicht."
"Ach. Und wie willst du sie finden?"
"Diese Art von Spuren zu verschleiern ist auch eine Art von Magie. Und diese kann man finden. Mit den richtigen Werkzeugen."
Die Wache zog skeptisch die Augenbrauen hoch.
"Und hast du solches Werkzeug?"
"Nein."
"Aha."
"Mir gefällt dein Ton nicht, junger Mann. Ich versuche nur zu helfen und zu erledigen was die Stadtwache anscheinend nicht kann. Ich frage mich, ob du auch noch so selbstsicher wärst, wenn diese Bestie jetzt vor dir stehen würde." sagte Castor und steckte sein Schwert wieder in die Scheide an seinem Gürtel. Der blonde Wachmann sah ihn wütend an und die andere Wache scharte verlegen mit den Füssen.
"Die zwei getöteten Wachen waren erfahrene Männer. Richtig harte Hunde. Wenn selbst die zu Hackfleisch verarbeitet werden, was sollen wir dann machen?" fragte die zweite Wache in unsicherem Tonfall.
"Profis die Dinge erledigen lassen." Castor hob eine Hand zum Gruß. "Danke, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Ihr könnt jetzt gehen, den Rest erledigen wir." er drehte sich um und lies die beiden Wachen allein in der Gasse stehen. Er konnte die bohrenden Blicke des blonden Jünglings in seinem Rücken spüren, doch es war ihm gleichgültig. Er legte eine Hand auf den Griff seines Schwertes und betrachtete den Greifenkopf. Er besaß dieses Schwert jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren und es hatte nichts von seiner Fähigkeit verloren, Magie aufzuspüren. Auch schleifen war bis jetzt nie notwendig gewesen. Sein Onkel hatte es ihm damals überreicht, als er seine Ausbildung daheim, auf dem Sitz seiner Familie abgeschlossen hatte und das Schwert hatte ihm auf seinen Reisen schon wertvolle Dienste erwiesen. Er seufzte und wandte den Blick ab von dem alten Symbol, das ihn an ein vergangenes Leben erinnerte und sah wieder auf die Straße. Für dieses Unterfangen würden sie jedoch ein mächtigeres Werkzeug zur Spurensuche brauchen. Der Auftrag schien doch interessanter zu werden als gedacht.

Als er wieder im Gasthaus ankam, saß der Zwerg bereits am Tisch und schaufelte Essen in sich hinein. Castor setzte sich ihm gegenüber und sah fasziniert zu, wie ganze Brotlaibe im gierigen Schlund des Zwerges verschwanden.
"Wie ich sehe bist du wach."
"Wach und stark verkatert." sagte er, trank einen tiefen Zug aus seinem Becher und stieß dann keuchend die Luft aus.
"Bei Muradins Bart, dieser Kaffee ist genau das Richtige nach einem Besäufnis wie gestern!" er nahm noch einen kleineren Schluck hinterher und sah ihn dann mit schwacher Neugier an.
"Und? Hast du irgendwas neues rausgefunden?"
Castor nickte. Sie hatten schon länger von diesen Vorfällen gewusst und bereits einige Nachforschungen betrieben, bis jetzt aber kaum etwas herausgefunden. Die Sache hatte sich von Anfang an nach einer guten Priese Gold angehört und sie hatten eigentlich vor gehabt heute nach diesem Auftrag zu fragen, doch Revshon war ihnen in der Nacht zuvor gekommen. Das hatte für Castor noch einmal unterstrichen, dass dies ein lohnender Auftrag war, wenn sogar der Hauptmann der Stadtwache Außenstehende anheuerte.
"Es ist ein magisches Wesen, das irgendwie seine Spuren verschleiern kann. Irgendeine wilde Bestie mit scharfen Krallen, aber anscheinend nicht dumm. Auf normalem Weg werden wir es nicht finden."
"Hast du eine Idee?"
"In der Tat, ja. Ich kenne jemanden in der Stadt, der uns vielleicht helfen könnte. Ein alter Bekannter, der eine Menge Ahnung von magischen Gegenständen und der Suche danach hat. Es ist sozusagen sein Spezialgebiet."
Der Zwerg machte eine verächtliche Handbewegung.
"Pah, dieser magische Firlefanz hat mir noch nie gefallen. Ohne diesen ganzen Schnickschnack wär die Welt besser dran."
Castor zuckte die Achseln.
"Magie hat auch ihre Vorteile. Jedenfalls sollten wir ihm einen Besuch abstatten."
Der Zwerg aß den letzten Rest Brot, spühlte das ganze mit dem Inhalt seines Bechers hinunter und erhob sich.
"Also gut. Lass uns aufbrechen. Ich bin hier sowieso fertig."
"Klar." sagte Castor grinsend und erhob sich. "Nachdem du die gesamte Speisekammer leer gefressen hast, ist halt nichts mehr zum verschlingen übrig."
"Ach halt´s Maul du Sohn einer Elfe." erwiderte der Zwerg trocken und ging in Richtung Tür.


----------



## Anzur (9. September 2016)

Das Magierviertel von Sturmwind war wahrlich ein wundersamer Ort. Die Straßen und Gebäude sahen vollkommen anders aus, als der Rest der Stadt und der riesige Turm, der im Zentrum des Viertels in den Himmel wuchs, rundete das Bild ab. Überall schwebten arkane Gerätschaften herum und aus vielen Fenstern schimmerte seltsames Licht.
"Hier wohnen wahrscheinlich nur Verrückte." grummelte der Zwerg in seinen Bart, während Castor sie zielstrebig durch die Straßen führte.
"Nun ja ... " plötzlich ertönte ein lauter Knall links neben ihnen, eine Tür wurde aufgeschlagen und ein Gnom mit rußigem Gesicht und angesengten Haaren rannte schreiend auf die Straße. Er klopfte sich panisch auf den Hintern und erst im vorbeigehen sah Castor, dass seine Hose brannte. Ein zweiter Gnom stürzte ihm hinterher und beschwor blaue Eiskristalle in seinen Handflächen, die er dann auf ihn schoß, um die Flammen zu löschen. Der erste Gnom schrie auf, als ihn die Kristalle trafen und sprang mit einem weiten Satz in einen nahe gelegenen Brunnen.
"Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht." beendete Castor seinen Satz und führte sie weiter durch die weitläufigen, mit vielen Grünanlagen versehenen Straßen des Viertels.
"Ah, da vorn ist es." er zeigte auf einen kleinen Laden am Ende der Straße, dessen Fenster trüb und undurchsichtig waren. In großen, goldenen Buchstaben über dem Eingang stand Elio´s Arkanium geschrieben.
"Was ist ein Elios Arkanium?"
"Elio ist der Name meines Bekannten und was Arkanium bedeutet weiß ich auch nicht. Soll wahrscheinlich potentielle Kunden neugierig machen." sagte Castor achselzuckend und betrat den Laden.
Sie traten ein und fanden sich in einem kleinen, abgedunkelten Raum wieder, der so hoffnungslos mit allen möglichen, surrenden, leuchtenden und glitzernden Gegenständen aller Art vollgepackt war, dass kaum mehr als drei Leute auf einmal Platz hatten. Castor sah sich etwas ratlos im Laden um.
"Hallo? Elio? Bist du da?"
Es raschelte unter der Theke und ein schlacksiger Mann kam zum Vorschein. Er lächelte mit überraschtem Gesichtsausdruck, als er Castor sah.
"Castor, alter Freund! Wie schön dich zu sehen!" rief er überschwänglich, nachdem er ihn einige Zeit angestarrt hatte und kletterte etwas unbeholfen über den Tresen, um ihm die Hand zu schütteln, da an den Seiten alles mit Krempel zugestellt war. Sie standen sich nun wegen des beengten Raumes so nah gegenüber, dass sich ihre Nasenspitzen fast berührten. Borindal drückte sich an eine der Wände und mehrere lose Blätter raschelten und fielen zu Boden. Castor lehnte sich zurück, ergriff Elios Hand und schüttelte sie ausgiebig.
"Auch schön dich zu sehen, Elio. Wie ich sehe hast du mittlerweile noch viel mehr Krempel angekarrt als früher."
Der Mann lachte etwas verlegen. Es war ein Mensch mit langen, hellbraunen Haaren, die er zu einem Zopf gebunden trug. Er war in ein mantelähnliches, hellblaues Gewand gekleidet, das mit seltsamen Symbolen und Zeichen verziert war.
"Ja, das Geschäft läuft gut. An- und Verkauf und so weiter. Mittlerweile versende ich das meiste per Greif. Ist so ein neuer Trend geworden. Die Leute wollen einfach nicht mehr in den Läden herumstöbern, wie früher. Aber solange das Gold noch reinkommt will ich mich nicht beschweren. Wer ist dein Begleiter?" er blickte auf den Zwerg, als hätte er ihn vorher übersehen und für einen der Gegenstände seines Ladens gehalten.
"Ich bin Borindal." sagte der Zwerg schroff.

"Freut mich, freut mich sehr, ja." er ergriff auch seine Hand und schüttelte sie überschwänglich, dann blickte er etwas verwirrt in die Ecken seines Ladens und dann wieder zu Castor.
"Beim heiligen Licht, wie lange ist es her, dass wir uns gesehen haben?! Aber ich bin unhöflich. Kann ich euch vielleicht etwas anbieten? Wasser? Manakekse?"
Castor winkte ab.
"Nein danke, wir haben eben gefrühstückt. Ich dachte, dass du mir vielleicht bei einer Sache helfen könntest?"
Elio rückte sich unbeholfen das Gewand zurecht und machte es so nur noch unordentlicher und nickte dann eilig.
"Oh, ja, sicher! Das kann ich. Ich meine, vielleicht kann ich das. Um was geht es denn eigentlich?"
Castor schüttelte grinsend den Kopf.
"Du hast dich wirklich nicht verändert mein Freund. Wir suchen nach jemandem. Nach Etwas, wohl eher gesagt. Ein magisches Wesen, das seine Spur tarnen kann. Vielleicht hast du schon von den Angriffen im Zwergendistrikt gehört?"
Elio nickte.
"Oh ja, das hab ich. Die halbe Stadt spricht darüber. Schlimme Sache, schlimme, schlimme Sache." er sah ihn fragend an.
"Wieso denkst du, dass es magisch ist?"
"Ich habe mir den letzten Tatort angesehen. Es waren ungewöhnlich wenig Spuren für so eine bestialische Tat zu finden und die Spur verliert sich wenige Meter vom Angriffsort entfernt, so als hätte sie nie existiert. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sie durch eine andere Art von Magie verschleiert wurde. Vieleicht auch ein magischer Gegenstand, den der Täter bei sich trägt. Jedenfalls können wir den Täter auf normalem Wege nicht finden."
Elio nickte und sah gedankenversunken auf den staubigen Boden.
"Durchaus interessant, ja." er blickte auf und sah ihn plötzlich mit vor Begeisterung leuchtenden Augen an und tippte ihm mit dem Zeigefinger auf die Brust.
"Vielleicht hab ich da wirklich was für dich. Ein neues Gerät, das ich schon längst mal ausprobiert haben wollte." er hob einen Finger. "Wartet kurz." er kletterte wieder über den Tresen, wobei erneut mehrere Gegenstände zu Boden fielen und schepperten und verschwand in einer kleinen Tür, die man zwischen den vielen Gerätschaften vorher kaum wahrgenommen hatte. Sie standen dort und warteten, während man aus dem Nebenraum, der anscheinend wesentlich größer sein musste als der Verkaufsbereich, scheppernde Laute und das leise Fluchen Elios hörte. Nach einer ganzen Weile kam er wieder, mit zerzaustem Haar, aber mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln auf dem Gesicht. Er hielt einen kurzen, schmalen Stab in den Händen, der wie ein Schlagstock aussah und eine ganze Reihe von Einfassungen hatte, in denen funkelnde Edelsteine befestigt waren. Er lag auf seinen ausgestreckten Handflächen und Elio sah mit ehrfürchtigem Gesichtsausdruck auf ihn herab.
"Das ist ein Magie-Detektor, den ich selbst gebaut habe. Je nachdem, welche Art von Magie er aufspührt, leuchtet ein anderer Edelstein in einer ganz bestimmten Farbe. Würdet ihr das Ding auf einen Feuerzauberstab halten würde dieser Edelstein hier rot leuchten." er tippte auf einen Stein am unteren Ende des Stabs.
"Tarnzauber sind etwas schwieriger. Es müsste irgendeine helle, blasse Farbe sein. Achtet auf diese Steine hier, wenn ihr den Detektor benutzt." er tippte auf eine Reihe weiterer Steine. Castor prägte sie sich ein und nickte.
"Sehr nützlich. Also, dürfen wir ihn uns ausborgen?"
Elio bedachte sie mit einem gütigen, würdevollen Nicken, welches so gar nicht zu seiner sonstigen, unruhigen Art passen wollte.
"Selbstverständlich. Ich muss euch aber darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Objekt wirklich äußerst wertvoll ist. Ich habe nur dieses eine Exemplar und die Herstellung hat mich ein wahres Vermögen gekostet. Ich vertraue dir, Castor, sonst würde ich es nicht so einfach herausgeben. Seid bitte vorsichtig."
"Das werden wir. Keine Angst, wir werden ihn dir unbeschadet zurückbringen."
Elio nickte.
"Ich danke dir mein Freund. Wir kommen wieder, wenn wir den Mörder zur Strecke gebracht haben."
"Viel Erfolg, die Herren."

Sie standen wieder in der Gasse, in der die letzte Leiche gefunden wurde. Die Sonne war mittlerweile an ihrem Zenit angekommen und es war sehr warm zwischen den engen Straßen.
"Ok. Dann mal los." sagte Castor und hielt den Detektor vor sich ausgestreckt. Borindal sah neugierig zu.
"Und? Leuchtet irgendwas?"
Castor sah abschätzend auf die Edelsteine und kniff die Augen zusammen.
"Bin mir nicht sicher. Das hier könnte ein leichter Grünton sein. Aber ich kann nichts erkennen, die Sonne blendet so auf den verdammten Edelsteinen!" sagte er, hielt die Hand über den Stab, um ihn vor der Sonne abzuschirmen und lugte unter ihr hindurch auf die Edelsteine.
Der Zwerg grunzte.
"Hmpf. War ja klar, dass der Schnickschnack nicht funktioniert. Wenn das Ding so sonderlich ist, wie dein sonderlicher Bekannter, dann wundert es mich nicht."
"Ja, Elio ist auf den ersten Blick etwas seltsam. Aber er ist ein guter Mann." murmelte Castor, während er immer noch angestrengt auf den Detektor starrte und langsam in der Gasse umher ging.
"Woher kennst du ihn?" fragte der Zwerg und lehnte sich mit verschränkten Armen gegen eine Hauswand.
"Ist ne lange Geschichte. Ich traf ihn damals in der Scherbenwelt, als ich noch in der 7. Legion gedient habe. Hab ihm das Leben gerettet, als er irgendwelche magischen Artefakte aus eingestürzten Draeneiruinen ausgraben wollte. Ein paar Wichtel hatten ihn eingekreist und wollten ihn rösten. Ach, verflucht, das Ding will einfach nicht funktionieren!" rief er ärgerlich und machte noch ein paar Schritte in Richtung Mauer, während er den Stab energisch schüttelte.
"Ja, die Scherbenwelt war nicht ohne. Mir juckt manchmal immer noch die Narbe, die ich mir von diesem verdammten Vogelmenschen geholt habe. Wär fast zu nem verdammten Krüppe l geworden." sagte Borindal und kratzte sich an einer seiner Waden.

Castor war plötzlich stehen geblieben und reckte den Detektor triumphierend von sich weg. Einer der Edelsteine leuchtete in hellem, aber klar zu erkennenden Grün.
"Ahaa! Er musste nur die Fährte aufnehmen. Oha, jetzt vibriert das Ding sogar in der Hand." sagte er und ging langsam los, die Gasse hinunter.
"Komm blos nicht auf falsche Gedanken." sagte der Zwerg grinsend und folgte ihm. Castor ignorierte ihn und konzentrierte sich ganz auf die Spur. Sie folgten ihr eine ganze Weile lang durch die Straßen, bis sie plötzlich vor einem Brunnen zum stehen kamen. Borindal lehnte sich an die niedrige Mauer des Brunnens und spähte hinunter.
"Jep. Ist still gelegt. Unser kleines Monster hat sein Heim wohl in der Kanalisation gefunden. Klassiker."
Castor gesellte sich zu ihm und sah ebenfalls nach unten.
"Na toll. Wieder mal im Abwasser schwimmen. Naja, dir kann ein Bad nur gut tun, auch wenn es im Abfluss ist."
"Irgendwann zieh ich dir mal die Ohren lang, dann siehst du entgültig aus wie das Elfenmädchen, dass du tief in deinem Herzen auch bist." erwiderte der Zwerg, ergriff das Seil, an dem der Eimer des Brunnens befestigt war und zog sich auf die Mauer.
"Ja ja. Wir sollten uns beeilen." Castor blickte in den Himmel.
"Ich will es finden, bevor es Abend wird. Vielleicht können wir es im Schlaf überraschen."
"Na das sieht dir wieder ähnlich." stieß der Zwerg hervor, während er langsam nach unten kletterte.
"Willst dich wieder vor einem richtigen Kampf drücken."
"Schweig still und hinab mit dir, wackerer Held!" sagte Castor mit gespielt theatralischer Stimme und ergriff ebenfalls das Seil. Sie stiegen langsam hinab in die Unterwelt der Kanalisation.


----------



## Anzur (10. September 2016)

*Chroniken eines Abenteurers Teil III*

_In der Kanalisation_

Ein Knistern ertönte und einen Augenblick später wurde die Dunkelheit durch den gelben, flackernden Schein der Fackel erhellt, die Castor vor sich ausstreckte. Er schwenkte sie ein wenig nach rechts und links und vermoderte, grünlich schimmernde Wände wurden sichtbar. Zwischen den einzelnen Steinfugen wuchsen Ranken und schlängelten sich an den Wänden entlang bis hinein in die tiefe Schwärze jenseits des von der Fackel erleuchteten Bereiches. Der Boden war feucht und glitschig und Pfützen bedeckten große Teile des Weges. Castor lauschte in die Dunkelheit. Hallende Wassertropfen, die in die Wasseransammlungen auf dem Boden plätscherten, waren zu hören und in der Ferne wisperten nur kaum wahrnehmbare Echos. Er machte den ersten Schritt nach vorn und zuckte ein wenig zusammen, als plötzlich eine, auf dem Boden hockende Gestalt vom Feuerschein erhellt wurde, doch es war nur ein staubiges, halb zerfallenes Skelett, das an der Wand lehnte, den Kopf auf die Brust gesunken und die Augenhöhlen voller Spinnweben. Sein Kiefer war abgefallen und lag vor ihm.
&#8222;Diese Dinge vergessen sie immer in den Reiseführern zu erwähnen.&#8220; murmelte Castor während er weiter vorwärts ging.
&#8222;Dabei hat es hier doch einen gewissen, gemütlichen Charme!&#8220; sagte der Zwerg lachend und mit nicht im mindesten gesenkter Stimme. Seine Worte hallten laut durch den Gang und trugen ihr Echo in die Dunkelheit der Kanalisation. Castor schloss entnervt die Augen und seufzte leise. So sehr er seinen Freund als Kampfgefährten und Saufkumpanen schätze, manchmal ging ihm das fehlende Feingefühl des Zwergs unglaublich auf die Nerven.
&#8222;Willst du vielleicht noch ein Signalfeuer anzünden oder eine Kanone abfeuern, damit jeder weiß, dass wir hier unten sind?!&#8220; zischte er über seine Schulter hinweg.
&#8222;Jetzt mach dir mal nich ins Hemd. Wenn, dann läuft das Fieh doch sowieso direkt auf uns zu und mitten in unsere Klingen hinein. Es gibt hier keine Ausweichmöglichkeit.&#8220; erwiderte er mit trotziger, aber dennoch wesentlich leiserer Stimme.
&#8222;Ja toll. Und wir können auch nicht ausweichen.&#8220;
&#8222;Willst du, dass ich die Führung übernehme? Niemand hat von dir verlangt, dass du dich mit deiner zarten Lederrüstung nach vorne stellst.&#8220;
&#8222;Still jetzt!&#8220; sagte Castor in eindringlichem Ton und erhöhte sein Schritttempo. Der Zwerg murmelte noch eine widerwillige Antwort in seinen Bart, folgte ihm jedoch ansonsten leise.
Sie gingen weiter den Gang entlang, bis sie an einer weitläufigen Kreuzung herauskamen. Die Halle war wesentlich höher, als der Gang, aus dem sie gekommen waren. Die Wände erstreckten sich beinahe zehn Meter in die Höhe und waren nach oben hin abgerundet. Vor ihnen führte eine schmale Brücke über einen Kanal, in dem ein kleiner, leise plätschernder Fluss vorbeifloss. Das Wasser floss in hoher Geschwindigkeit, aber seltsam leise an ihnen vorbei. Sie blickten hinüber auf die andere Seite und erkannten im Schein der Fackel undeutlich mehrere Gänge, die sich auf der gegenüberliegenden Wand auftaten.
&#8222;Was jetzt?&#8220; fragte der Zwerg, während er misstrauisch das fließende Wasser beäugte.
&#8222;Wir gehen rüber und finden die Spur mit dem Detektor wieder.&#8220;
Sie bestiegen die Brücke und setzten vorsichtig einen Schritt vor den anderen. Es gab kein Geländer und die Fläche bot kaum Platz, um gerade auf der Brücke stehen zu können. Ein falscher Schritt auf dem nassen Stein und sie würden in den Fluss fallen und Castor wollte nicht wissen wie tief das Wasser war oder was in den eisigen Fluten auf sie warten mochte.
&#8222;Das gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht.&#8220; murmelte der Zwerg hinter ihm in missmutigem Ton.
&#8222;Höre ich da Angst? Und das bei einem erfahrenen Abenteurer wie dir?&#8220; sagte Castor und konnte sich ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen.
&#8222;Du weißt genau, das wir Zwerge nicht gut schwimmen können! Dieses Element ist einfach nichts für mich!&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, ja. Es sei den es wird mit Gerste oder Hopfen vermischt und reift in Holzfässern, ich weiß.&#8220; sagte Castor und machte den ersten Schritt auf die andere Seite, als er das Ende der Brücke erreicht hatte. Der Zwerg folgte ihm und seufzte hörbar erleichtert.
&#8222;Das ist die einzige gute Form von Wasser. So, hol das Ding raus und such die Fährte.&#8220;
Castor hielt sich die Rechte Hand an die Stirn und salutierte mit gespielter Ernsthaftigkeit.
&#8222;Wie Mylord befiehlt!&#8220;
Er holte den Magie-Detektor hervor, ging zum ersten der Gänge, die sich vor ihnen erstreckten und hielt ihn prüfend vor den Eingang. Der Stab zeigte keine Reaktion. Er schritt zum nächsten und wiederholte das Ganze, während Borindal unruhig in der Halle auf und ab ging.
&#8222;Ich weiß nicht, irgendwas ist seltsam hier unten.&#8220;
&#8222;Was meinst du?&#8220; fragte Castor, während er zum nächsten Gang hinüberging.
&#8222;Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass hier irgendwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Es ist so merkwürdig ruhig. Hast du eine einzige Ratte gesehen, seit wir hier unten sind?&#8220;
Castor zuckte die Achseln.
&#8222;Nicht das ich wüsste. Sei doch froh.&#8220;
&#8222;Also ich finde das merkwürdig.&#8220;
Castor blieb vor dem letzten Gang stehen, steckte den Detektor weg und legte seine Hand um den Griff seines Schwertes.
&#8222;Weißt du was ich merkwürdig finde?&#8220; fragte er.
Der Zwerg drehte sich sofort um, als er Castors ernsten Tonfall hörte und trat neben ihn. Castor deutete zuerst auf den Gang, der vor ihm lag. Es war der letzte in der Reihe. Dann deutete er auf den Gang rechts daneben.
&#8222;Es gibt zwei magische Spuren. Hier führt die grüne Spur lang, die wir am Tatort gefunden haben.&#8220; erhob den Stab an, hielt ihn in den Gang und grünes Licht leuchtete in einem der Edelsteine auf.
&#8222;Aber sieh dir das an.&#8220; er ging zu dem nächsten Gang und hielt den Stab wieder hoch. Ein anderer Edelstein leuchtete plötzlich in strahlend blauem Licht auf.
&#8222;Hm. Und was bedeutet blau?&#8220;
&#8222;Was weiß ich. Ich weiß nur, dass da noch was anderes ist und so, wie der Stein hier leuchtet, scheint es was großes zu sein.&#8220;
Der Zwerg schnalzte mit der Zunge.
&#8222;Blau. Blau, blau, blau. Was könnte das sein?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich hab keine Ahnung. Also, was sollen wir tun?&#8220;
Der Zwerg zuckte mit den Achseln.
&#8222;Gehen wir einfach weiter dem grünen hinterher.&#8220;
&#8222;Und was ist, wenn das Blaue uns unterwegs angreift?&#8220;
Der Zwerg zuckte wieder mit den Achseln.
&#8222;Dann töten wir es.&#8220;
&#8222;Ich verbeuge mich vor deinem bewundernswerten Pragmatismus.&#8220; sagte Castor in sarkastischem Ton und verbeugte sich tatsächlich.
&#8222;Meein Gott, wenn du Schi ß hast kann ich von mir aus vor gehen. Aber dann gib mir die Fackel!&#8220;
Castor seufzte nur entnervt und ging wortlos in den Gang, in den die grüne Spur führte.


----------



## Anzur (10. September 2016)

Castor wusste nicht, wie lange sie nun schon durch die verwinkelten Gänge der Kanalisation wanderten, da es in der Dunkelheit keine Bezugspunkte gab, um die Zeit zu messen, doch es mussten bereits ein paar Stunden vergangen sein.
&#8222;Verdammt, wenn wir das Ding nicht bald finden, dann sind wir den Überraschungsmoment los.&#8220;
&#8222;Wir wissen doch gar nicht, ob es überhaupt nachtaktiv ist und tagsüber schläft. Nur weil es in der Nacht angreift, heißt es nicht, dass es so ist.&#8220;
&#8222;Ich will mich trotzdem nicht bei Nacht in der Kanalisation verirren!&#8220;
Der Zwerg blieb plötzlich stehen und hob eine Hand.
&#8222;Warte. Hörst du das?&#8220;
Er kniff angestrengt die Augen zusammen und lauschte. Castor sah ihn angespannt an und versuchte keinen Laut von sich zu geben. Der Zwerg hatte ein weit besseres Gehör als er und er vertraute seinen Sinnen. Nach einer Weile schüttelte Borindal den Kopf und ging weiter.
&#8222;Noch zu leise, um was genaues zu hören, aber da kriecht irgendwas rum.&#8220;
Sie gingen vorsichtig weiter. Der Gang, in dem sie sich befanden, war groß und nach oben hin verbreiterte er sich abrupt. Castor sah erschrocken nach oben, da er plötzlich sicher war etwas gesehen zu haben. Ein kurzes Aufblitzen im Schein der Fackel, doch da war nichts.
&#8222;Mir gefällt nicht, wie dieser Gang hier aussieht.&#8220; sagte der Zwerg.
&#8222;Wieso?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich weiß auch nicht. Sieht doch komisch aus. Wieso ist er hier unten so schmal und wird nach oben hin plötzlich so breit?&#8220;
Castor sah nach unten und spürte ein ganz leichtes Vibrieren unter seinen Stiefeln. Er lauschte und meinte ein leises Rauschen in der Ferne zu hören. Er sah fragend zu seinem Gefährten, der ebenfalls lauschte. Plötzlich riss Castor die Augen auf und schaute wieder nach oben, als ihm klar wurde, was das für ein Gang war.
&#8222;Verdammte !@#$%^e! Lauf!&#8220; schrie er und deutete hektisch in die Richtung, aus der sie gekommen waren. Der Zwerg sprintete ohne zu fragen los und Castor folgte ihm. Hinter sich konnte er das tosende Wasser hören, das immer näher kam. Sie befanden sich mitten in einem der Kanäle! Sie liefen weiter den Gang zurück. Sie waren erst vor kurzem hinein gegangen und irgendwo dort hinten musste die Abzweigung sein, von der sie gekommen waren. Castor meinte sich zu erinnern, dass dort auch eine kleine Treppe gewesen war, die auf eine höhere Ebene geführt hatte. Der Zwerg lief vor ihm so schnell er konnte und seine schwere Plattenrüstung ließ den Boden bei jedem seiner scheppernden Schritte erbeben. Borindal hatte eine gewaltige Ausdauer und konnte beeindruckend lange mit dem Gewicht seiner Rüstung laufen, aber seine kurzen Beine und seine kantige Statur machten ihn langsam. Castor lief verzweifelt hinter ihm her und trieb ihn in Gedanken an, schneller zu laufen, obwohl er wusste, dass der Zwerg nicht schneller sein konnte. Plötzlich erschienen mehrere Gestalten auf den breiteren Wegen über ihnen und liefen mit watschelnden Schritten neben ihnen her. Sie zeigten mit ihren verkrümmten Fingern auf sie und stießen gurgelnde Laute aus, die Castor erst einen Augenblick später als Lachen erkannte. Die schuppigen, fischähnlichen Kreaturen warfen die Arme in die Luft, lachten und schrien triumphierend, während das Wasser hinter ihnen unerbittlich näher rückte.
&#8222;Sieh dir das an! Verdammte Fischgesichter!&#8220; schrie der Zwerg wütend. Castor sah, wie die Murlocs plötzlich stehen blieben und alle gleichzeitig die Arme in die Höhe warfen und begeistert ihre gurgelnden Rufe ausstießen, dann traf das Wasser seine Beine und warf ihn um. Er und Borindal wurden von den Fluten mitgerissen und der Fluss trug sie fort.

Castor ruderte mit den Armen und strampelte verzweifelt nach oben, tauchte kurz auf und schnappte gierig nach Luft, nur um dann wieder im reißenden Strom zu versinken. Er verlor die Orientierung und hatte keine Ahnung wo oben und unten war, geschweige denn wo Borindal sich befand, dann stürzte er zusammen mit den Wassermassen nach unten, flog kurz durch die Luft und konnte einen weiteren Atemzug nehmen und schlug dann heftig auf die Oberfläche eines kleinen Sees auf, in den sich die reißende Wasserfontäne ergoss.
Der See war nicht tief, kaum mehr als ein Tümpel, und Castor schlug hart mit der Schulter auf dem steinernen Grund auf. Prustend stieß er mit dem Kopf aus der Wasseroberfläche hervor und schnappte keuchend nach Luft. Neben ihm kam Borindal hustend und kopfschüttelnd nach oben und Wasser spritzte nach allen Seiten weg. Sie sahen sich keuchend an, während sich der Wasserstrom langsam beruhigte. Der Strom, der aus einem Loch in der Decke in den unterirdischen See hinein floss, versiegte allmählich und es wurde zunehmend leiser.
Castor sah sich um, während sein Atem sich langsam beruhigte. Der See lag in einer großen Höhle, die von einem seltsamen, blauen Licht von allen Seiten beleuchtet wurde. An den felsigen Wänden der natürlichen Kammer wuchsen riesige Pilze mit extrem breiten Köpfen, die das seltsame blaue Leuchten ausstrahlten. Sie leuchteten von innen heraus und auf ihrer geflechtartigen Haut glitzerte es. Es war ein irgendwie friedlicher, fast bezaubernder Anblick. Der letzte Rest des Wasserstroms aus dem riesigen Rohr aus der Decke versiegte und eine wohltuende Stille kehrte in der Höhle ein. Castor stieß einen langen, erschöpften Seufzer aus, um den Schrecken dieser Rutschpartie abzuschütteln und schloss die Augen.
&#8222;MRRRGLMMRRRGGLMRGL!!!&#8220;
Der Ruf erscholl ohrenbetäubend laut direkt hinter seinem Kopf und Castor wich schreiend zurück, indem er einen Hechtsprung nach vorne in das flache Wasser machte und sich umdrehte. Borindal watete durch das Wasser und kam neben ihn. Sie starrten sprachlos auf den Rand des Sees. Mehrere dutzend Murlocs hatten sich am Ufer versammelt und starrten sie mit ihren riesigen, leblosen Fischaugen an. Die meisten hatten die breiten, mit spitzen Zähnen versehenen Mäuler geöffnet und Geifer tropfte auf den Boden der Höhle. Alle waren bewaffnet. Die meisten hatten einfache Holzspeere mit eisernen Spitzen, die mit irgendwelchen bunten Tuchfetzen geschmückt waren, die sie in der Kanalisation gefunden haben mussten. Manche trugen auch richtige Waffen, rostige Schwerter oder Schmiedehämmer. Einer trug eine alte Donnerbüchse, die er offensichtlich als Knüppel verwenden wollte. Viele hatten zerfetzte Kleider übergezogen und einer trug eine Unterhose, die er sich wie eine Mütze über den Kopf gezogen hatte. Eines der Fischaugen starrte aus einem Loch hervor, das eigentlich für ein Bein gedacht war und das andere wurde von der Hose verdeckt.
Doch Castors Blick wurde von dem Murloc in der Mitte angezogen. Er war mehr als einen Kopf größer als alle anderen und er trug einen großen, anscheinend selbst gebastelten Stab in der Hand. Er war geschmückt mit Muscheln, seidenen Stoffen und einer Gürtelschnalle in Form eines Löwenkopfes. Der Murloc trug eine Art Krone auf dem Kopf, die aussah, als wäre sie aus Treibgut zusammengebastelt worden. In der Mitte prangte ein glitzernder Opal. Castor sah nach rechts und erblickte den Magie-Detektor, der auf der Oberfläche des Sees trieb und dessen Spitze genau auf den Anführer der Murlocs zeigte. Einer der Edelsteine an der Spitze des Stabes leuchtete in strahlendem Blau. Castor tippte Borindal an und deutete auf den Stab. Der Zwerg nickte und zog seine riesige, doppelköpfige Axt vom Rücken.
&#8222;Worauf warten wir noch? Machen wir Fischfutter aus ihnen! Für Khaz Modan!&#8220;
Die Murlocs fingen an zu kreischen, als sie das Gebrüll des Zwerges hörten und der Anführer hob seinen Stab mit beiden Händen über den Kopf und rief etwas in seiner gurgelnden Sprache, dann ließ er den Stab herabsausen und zeigte anklagend auf die beiden.
Die Murlocs sprangen gurgelnd ins platschende Wasser und schwammen auf sie zu. Castor zog sein Schwert und lies es in der Hand kreisen. Den ersten Murloc, der mit weit aufgerissenem Maul auf ihn zu sprang, hieb er einfach entzwei, da es ein kleines Exemplar war, doch bald konnte er sich nur noch mit Mühe und Not gegen die anstürmende Masse wehren. Der Zwerg lies seine Axt in weitem Bogen kreisen und zerhackte mit jedem Hieb mindestens zwei der Fischmenschen.
&#8222;Komm! Wir müssen aus dem Wasser raus! An Land haben wir einen Vorteil!&#8220; rief Castor und deutete ans andere Ufer, während er einem Murloc sein Schwert ins Maul stieß.
Sie zogen sich kämpfend zurück, während immer mehr Murlocs von der anderen Seite der Kammer auf sie zu stürmten. Ihr einziger Vorteil lag darin, dass diese Kreaturen nicht sonderlich schlau waren. Jeder fähige General hätte einigen seiner Männer befohlen den See zu umkreisen und sie langsam von zwei Seiten in die Zange zu nehmen, doch die Murlocs sprangen einfach stupide ins Wasser und schwammen auf sie zu. Während er das dachte, sah Castor, wie der Häuptling der Murlocs einige seiner Diener um den See herum führte. Castor fluchte. Man sollte den Tag niemals vor dem Abend loben. Dieses Exemplar schien nicht nur etwas größer, sondern auch schlauer zu sein, als seine Artgenossen.
&#8222;Wir müssen uns beeilen, sonst kreisen sie uns ein!&#8220;
Borindal nickte und watete noch schneller zurück ans andere Ende des Ufers. Sie hatten sich ein wenig Raum erkämpft und mittlerweile einige der Kreaturen getötet, sodass sie ans Ufer klettern konnten. Jetzt waren die aus dem Wasser kommenden Murlocs im Nachteil, da sie erst das Ufer hinauf klettern mussten. Castor und Borindal erschlugen jeden einzelnen, bevor er ans Ufer gelangen konnte.
Dann hatten der Häuptling der Murlocs und seine Meute sie erreicht. Er hob seinen primitiven Stab und an seiner Spitze bildete sich eine blau leuchtende Kugel aus Wasser. Er ließ den Stab herabsinken und die Kugel schoss auf Castor zu. Sie traf ihn in der Brust und schleuderte ihn über den Boden. Er stieß keuchend alle Luft aus seinen Lungen, als er mit dem Rücken hart auf dem steinernen Boden aufschlug und sah benommen hoch.


----------



## Anzur (10. September 2016)

Borindal rannte wie ein Berserker brüllend auf den Murloc zu, die Axt hoch über den Kopf erhoben. Der Murloc schoss eine weitere Kugel ab, doch sie zerschellte an der wuchtigen Rüstung des Zwerges. Er stolperte kurz, wurde aber nicht wirklich langsamer und schwang seine Axt in einem tödlichen Bogen. Der Murloc riss seine glubbschigen Fischaugen auf und kreischte panisch, dann zerteilte die Klinge den kaum vorhandenen Hals der Kreatur und ihr Kopf flog in hohen Bogen davon. Blut spritzte hervor und verteilte sich großzügig auf dem Zwerg und auf den anderen Murlocs. Die fischähnlichen Kreaturen kreischten panisch, als sie sahen, wie ihr Anführer starb und ergriffen die Flucht.
&#8222;Mmmmmmrrrrgglllmrglmrgl!!&#8220;
Castor zuckte zurück, als er das Geräusch nah an seinem Kopf hörte und sah in Richtung des Ufers. Einer der Murlocs versuchte über den Rand des Ufers zu klettern und streckte seine kleinen, klauenartigen Hände nach ihm aus, während er ihm mit weit aufgerissenen Maul seine gurgelnden Laute zurief. Castor kroch hastig zurück und stellte dann fest, dass der Murloc sich in einer Wasserranke, die am Rand des Ufers wuchs, verfangen hatte. Er strampelte mit seinen in Flossen endenden Beinen wie ein Kind und versuchte verzweifelt sein Gesicht zu zerkratzen. Castor starrte noch einen Moment fasziniert in die dümmlichen, weit aufgerissenen Augen des Wesens, schüttelte dann den Kopf und rammte sein Schwert in den Kopf der Kreatur, dort, wo er das Gehirn vermutete.
&#8222;Bah, ich stinke nach Fisch!&#8220;
Borindal stapfte zu ihm und versuchte vergeblich sich den Schmodder und das Blut des Wesens von der Rüstung zu wischen.
Castor deutete mit einem Kopfnicken zum See.
&#8222;Nim ein Bad.&#8220;
Der Zwerg blickte missmutig zum Wasser und roch dann an seinem Handgelenkschutz, an dem noch besonders viel von dem Murloc hing.
&#8222;Ach verflucht.&#8220; grummelte er und ließ sich dann mit einem lauten Platschen ins Wasser fallen. Castor lachte laut.
&#8222;Das ich das noch erleben darf, dass du freiwillig ein Bad nimmst!&#8220;
der Zwerg sagte nichts, sondern starrte ihn nur schlecht gelaunt an, während er sich wieder aus dem Wasser zog und dann seinen Bart mit den Händen auswrang. Castor rappelte sich auf und ging wieder zur anderen Seite des Sees, um den Magie-Detektor zu holen. Als er wieder zurückgehen wollte, blieb er überrascht stehen, da plötzlich wieder ein starkes, grünes Leuchten von einem der Edelsteine ausging. Er sah sich um und sein Blick blieb an der Wand vor ihm haften.
Borindal kam zu ihm gelaufen und sah fragend auf den leuchtenden Detektor.
&#8222;Du hast die Spur wiedergefunden?&#8220;
Castor nickte.
&#8222;Ja. Sieh dir das an. Hier war mal ein Durchgang, aber er ist verschüttet. Sieht aus als wäre es absichtlich gemacht worden.&#8220;
Der Zwerg fuhr prüfend mit der Hand über die Steine und nickte.
&#8222;Sieht aus, als hätte man manche Steine nachträglich aufgetragen, um die Wand noch zu verstärken. Allerdings sehr schlampig gemacht. Denkst du das waren die Fischgesichter?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich wüsste nicht wer es sonst gewesen sein sollte. Sie leben anscheinend schon länger hier unten.&#8220;
Borindal drückte prüfend gegen die provisorische Mauer.
&#8222;Sollen wir sie öffnen?&#8220;
&#8222;Ich denke schon. Die Spur geht hier weiter.&#8220;
Der Zwerg nickte, zog seine Axt und packte sie dicht unter der doppelköpfigen Schneide. Er hämmerte den Knauf mit Wucht gegen die Wand und einige der Steine bröckelten ab. Castor half ihm und sie fingen an die Steine abzutragen. Es dauerte nicht lange, bis durch einen freigelegten Spalt frische Luft drang und sie die letzten Strahlen der untergehenden Sonne sehen konnten.
&#8222;Verdammt, es wird dunkel!&#8220; zischte Castor. Der Zwerg grunzte nur, schob Castor beiseite und trat dann selbst ein paar Schritte zurück. Er Lief los und hämmerte seine Schulter unter Aufbringung seines ganzen Gewichtes gegen die Steinwand. Er brach hindurch wie ein Felsbrocken, denn man auf eine hölzerne Palisade abgefeuert hätte. Castor folgte ihm nach draußen und sah sich um. Das Rauschen des Meeres begrüßte ihn. Sie standen an einem Strand, der zwischen mehreren Hügeln verborgen war, die die Ausläufer des großen Gebirges darstellten, welches Sturmwind umklammerte. Castor sah nach links und erblickte in einiger Entfernung die Stadtmauern und das Hafenviertel.
Um sie herum standen primitive Holzbauten, kaum mehr als Hütten mit Strohdächern. Sie waren sehr klein, auf die Größe von Murlocs zugeschnitten. Jede der Hütten war zerstört. Von manchen waren nur noch Trümmer übrig, die im Sand zerstreut herumlagen, aber andere waren noch teilweise intakt. An den primitiv zusammengezimmerten Holzbrettern konnte er riesige Klauenspuren entdecken. Castor ging zu Borindal, der sich in einer großen Kuhle niedergekniet hatte und etwas zu untersuchen schien.
&#8222;Sieh dir das an.&#8220; sagte er, als er sah, das Castor ihm über die Schulter blickte. Es war die Leiche eines Menschen. Ein Mann mittleren Alters, die Augen noch weit aufgerissen vor Entsetzen. Sein kompletter Brustkorb und seine Kehle waren zerfetzt und eine leichte Blutspur führte von hier bis zu dem Eingang, den sie eben wieder freigelegt hatten.
&#8222;Unser Freund hat hier wohl sein Lager aufgeschlagen und seine Beute hier gelagert. Muss die Murlocs in die Höhlen getrieben haben.&#8220; Borindal sah sich um. &#8222;Ein perfektes Versteck. Sehr nah an der Stadt, wenn man den Weg durch die Kanalisation gut kennt und von den Mauern aus so gut wie nicht zu sehen.&#8220; Castor nickte.
&#8222;Er war schon länger nicht mehr hier. Muss wohl schon gemerkt haben, dass die Murlocs den Weg versperrt haben.&#8220; er blickte sich um.
&#8222;Komm, wir sehen uns weiter um. Vielleicht finden wir was, dass uns Aufschluss darüber gibt, womit wir es zu tun haben.&#8220;
Borindal nickte und sah sich weiter um. Castor schritt durch das zerstörte Lager der Murlocs, bis er vor einer der größeren Hütten zum stehen kam. Eine Truhe stand in der Mitte der Hütte. Sie war groß und von guter Qualität. Auf keinen Fall etwas, das Murlocs benutzen würden. Wahrscheinlich würden sie so etwas nicht einmal öffnen können. Er duckte sich, trat in die Hütte und sah sich die Truhe genauer an. Sie war nicht abgeschlossen und er öffnete den Deckel. Er sah hinein und entdeckte einige Kleider in der Größe eines männlichen Menschen. Schlicht gehalten und von eher einfacher Qualität. Unter den Klamotten lag ein zerrissener Zettel. Castor fischte ihn aus der Truhe und hielt ihn sich nah vors Gesicht, um trotz der anbrechenden Dunkelheit noch etwas erkennen zu können. Es war eine Liste, so wie es aussah für einen Trank von magischer Natur. Er las die Zutaten und verzog angewidert das Gesicht.

_4 menschliche Herzen
Das Blut einer Elfe des alten Geschlechtes
Die Augen eines Adlers
Das extrahierte Gift einer Spinne aus dem Dämmerwald (am besten von den weißen Exemplaren)
&#8230;_

Den Rest konnte man nicht mehr lesen, da der Rest des Zettels abgerissen war. Castor drehte das Blatt um und fand noch einen Eintrag.

_Ignius Kaltfeuer. Du findest ihn im Magierviertel von Sturmwind. Geh zum Gasthaus
*zum geschlachteten Lamm* und frag dort nach ihm. Er wird dir den Trank zubereiten können. Wenn du es geschafft hast, dann k..._

Auch hier konnte er nicht weiterlesen, da der Rest fehlte. Castor faltete den Brief zusammen und steckte ihn in die Tasche. Vielleicht würde er ihnen noch nützlich sein.
&#8222;He Castor! Komm her und sieh dir das an!&#8220;
Castor hob den Kopf und sah Borindal winken. Er ging zu dem Zwerg und sah, worauf er deutete.
&#8222;Siehst du das? Ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt, womit wir es zu tun haben.&#8220;
Castor sah auf den Boden und wusste, was er meinte. Im Sand verstreut lagen zerfetzte Kleidungsstücke und alles war voller langer, schwarzgrauer Haarbüschel. Er hob ein Büschel auf und rieb es zwischen den Fingern. Es fühlte sich an wie das Fell eines Wolfes. Das Licht der Sterne kam langsam zwischen den Wolken zum Vorschein und im Sand sah er etwas scharfes glitzern. Einen abgebrochenen Zahn. Castor hob ihn auf und hielt ihn ins anbrechende Mondlicht.
&#8222;Na das verspricht doch mal einen wirklich guten Kampf, oder was meinst du?&#8220; sagte der Zwerg grinsend.
Castor sah hoch in das helle Licht des Mondes. Ein leuchtender, voller Kreis erleuchtete die Spitzen der Dächer über der Stadt.
&#8222;Ich sage, dass wir uns besser beeilen sollten.&#8220; sagte Castor, als sie plötzlich ein unheimliches Heulen hörten, das aus der Stadt bis zu ihnen drang.


----------



## Anzur (12. September 2016)

*Teil IV*

 

&#8222;Braucht man nicht Waffen aus Silber, um einen Worg zu töten?&#8220; fragte Borindal, während sie über die Brücke zum Eingang des Zwergendistriktes liefen. Die Nacht war hereingebrochen und der Mond schien hell auf sie herab.
&#8222;Alberner Aberglaube. Sie sind genauso verwundbar wie die meisten anderen Kreaturen auch. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie verdammt schnell und stark sind!&#8220; erwiderte Castor etwas außer Atem.
&#8222;Gab es nicht zuletzt Gerüchte, dass der Fluch unter Kontrolle gebracht wurde? Hinter den Toren von Gilneas soll sich doch eine ganze Horde dieser Biester verstecken, die alle noch bei Verstand sind.&#8220;
&#8222;Ach, was weiß denn ich? Es gibt die, die ihren Fluch unter Kontrolle haben und ein paar, die es eben nicht tun. Es weiß doch niemand wirklich, was hinter den Toren von Gilneas passiert ist und ich will es auch gar nicht wissen!&#8220;
Sie wurden langsamer, als sie auf dem großen Platz des Viertels ankamen und Lancy Revshon zusammen mit einer ganzen Truppe ihrer Stadtwachen sahen. Einige hatten Fackeln dabei und warfen ihre langgezogenen tanzenden Schatten auf die Häuserwände, während sie auf den Brunnen in der Mitte des Platzes zu marschierten. Die Bewohner schlugen die Läden ihrer Fenster zu und niemand war mehr auf dem Platz zu sehen, außer die Bewaffneten. Sie gingen auf den Hauptmann zu.
&#8222;Ach, da seid ihr ja! Ich dachte, ihr wolltet euch um diese Angelegenheit kümmern?!&#8220; ihr Gesicht war grimmig und auf ihrer Stirn pochte eine wütende Ader.
&#8222;Wir sind doch mitten dabei. Wir haben das Versteck des Wesens gefunden und wir wissen jetzt, was es ist.&#8220;
&#8222;Aha. Ihr habt euch jedenfalls zu viel Zeit gelassen. Wir haben eben wieder ein Opfer in einer der Seitengassen gefunden. Wir waren nur wenige Augenblicke nach dem Mörder da und haben gehört, wie er über die Dächer geflohen ist. Also, womit haben wir es zu tun?!&#8220;
&#8222;Es ist ein Worg. Einer, der seinen Fluch nicht kontrollieren kann.&#8220;
Die Männer hinter Lancy flüsterten aufgebracht untereinander und sahen sich eingeschüchtert in den nächtlichen Straßen um. Der Hauptmann nickte.
&#8222;Ein Worg also? Ja, das passt. Die Verletzungen deuten darauf hin. Es muss ein sehr mächtiges Exemplar sein.&#8220; sie seufzte müde, blickte dann aber entschlossen drein.
&#8222;Also gut. Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich hatte mir zwar mehr erhofft, aber ich nehme was ich kriegen kann.&#8220; sie drehte sich ohne eine Antwort abzuwarten zu ihren Soldaten um und straffte die Schultern.
&#8222;Ihr habt es gehört, Männer! Wir wissen jetzt, gegen wen wir kämpfen. Wir bilden Dreier-Trupps und durchkämmen den Distrikt, bis wir den Worg gefunden haben! Sobald ihr etwas verdächtiges seht, gebt das Signal mit den Leuchtraketen! Das Morden nimmt heute Nacht endgültig ein Ende!&#8220;
Die Männer sahen sie alle unschlüssig an. Man konnte ihren Widerwillen gegen diesen Befehl geradezu greifbar spüren.
&#8222;Ist das wirklich klug, Hauptmann? Wir sollen jeweils nur zu dritt losziehen? Das Biest wird uns zerfetzen, so wie es die anderen zerfetzt hat! Meine Güte, Hopkins war ein verdammter Veteran, der in Nordend gekämpft hat und diese Bestie hat ihn trotzdem auseinander genommen!&#8220; viele zustimmende Rufe und Nicken kamen aus den Reihen der Soldaten und Castor sah, wie sich Lancys Nackenmuskeln vor Wut spannten.
&#8222;Jetzt hört mir mal zu, verdammt nochmal! Ihr seid Soldaten Sturmwinds! Anhänger der Stadtwache und ihr habt geschworen die Bewohner dieser Stadt vor Gefahren zu beschützen, koste es was es wolle! Was würden eure Vorfahren sagen, die diese Stadt wieder aufgebaut und gegen die Orcs gekämpft haben? Wollt ihr in ihren Augen wie Feiglinge dastehen?&#8220; rief sie wütend.
Die meisten Männer sahen bei diesen Worten verlegen zu Boden. Einer der vordersten machte Anstalten etwas zu sagen, lies es dann aber doch bleiben.
&#8222;Also, werdet ihr meine Befehle ausführen und die Leute hier vor den Schrecken bewahren, oder wollt ihr euch zurückziehen wie Feiglinge?!&#8220;
Die Stadtwachen strafften die Schultern und salutierten vor ihrem Hauptmann.
&#8222;Zu Befehl, Hauptmann Revshon!&#8220;
&#8222;Also dann, teilt euch auf, jagt das Biest und bringt es zur Strecke!&#8220;
Die Soldaten teilten sich hastig auf und zerstreuten sich in den Straßen, um die Jagd zu eröffnen. Der Schein ihrer Fackeln entfernte sich. Castor klatschte in die Hände und applaudierte ihr.
&#8222;Eine wirklich schöne Ansprache, muss man sagen.&#8220;
Sie drehte sich wieder zu ihnen um und starrte ihn wütend an.
&#8222;Es ist nichts komisch daran, dass meine Männer Furcht verspüren!&#8220; zischte sie.
&#8222;Ihr seid nicht seit Wochen damit beschäftigt die Leichen aus den Gassen zu bergen und jede Nacht um euer Leben zu fürchten!&#8220;
&#8222;Nein, wir sind hier um das Problem zu lösen.&#8220;
&#8222;Ach wirklich? Na bis jetzt habt ihr noch nicht viel erreicht würde ich sagen!&#8220;
&#8222;Wir haben herausgefunden was es ist, haben sein Versteck gefunden, ach ja, und wir haben ein riesiges Murlocnest, das sich in der Kanalisation unter der Stadt eingenistet hat, ausgehoben. Kannst es als zusätzlichen Service betrachten, aber das wird sich später in der Rechnung widerspiegeln, Mädchen!&#8220; giftete der Zwerg zurück.
&#8222;Und jetzt mach den Experten Platz! Wir werden das Ding jagen und töten. Deine Männer sind doch alle noch grün hinter den Ohren, da kannst du mir erzählen was du willst. Und wenn der eine da von dem Hopkins geredet hat, den ich mal in der Drachenöde während des Nordendfeldzuges getroffen habe, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass der Worg so leichtes Spiel gehabt hat. Das war nämlich ein verdammter Vollidiot, der nicht mal wusste an welchem Ende man sein Schwert halten musste!&#8220;
Lancy lief rot an, nachdem sie die Standpauke des Zwerges über sich hatte ergehen lassen müssen, und rang einen Moment lang nach Worten, bis sie die beiden mit vor Wut blitzenden Augen anfunkelte.
&#8222;Also schön! Was schlagt ihr vor?!&#8220;
Castor hatte die ganze Szenerie bis jetzt schweigend betrachtet und trat grinsend einen Schritt vor.
&#8222;Ich würde sagen, wir gehen erst mal was trinken!&#8220;
Die Frau und der Zwerg starrten ihn entgeistert an und Castors Grinsen wurde noch breiter. Der Zwerg ließ ein dreckiges Lachen hören.
&#8222;Du weißt ich hab nie was gegen nen guten Schluck einzuwenden, aber meinst du nicht, dass grade der falsche Zeitpunkt dafür ist?&#8220;
Castor winkte ab.
&#8222;Vertraut mir, das ist jetzt genau das richtige.&#8220; mit diesen Worten ging er zielstrebig in Richtung der Taverne. Borindal folgte ihm und bedeutete Lancy mit einem energischen Winken ihnen zu folgen. Sie schüttelte fassungslos den Kopf und folgte ihnen.

Castor öffnete die Tür des Gasthauses und trat ein. Es war leer und alle Tische und Stühle standen noch genauso unordentlich da, wie am Morgen. Er nickte und bedeutete den anderen, ihm zu einem der Tische zu folgen. Sie setzten sich und während Lancy nervös auf ihrem Stuhl kauerte und den Eindruck machte, als würde sie unter Strom stehen, lehnte Castor sich lässig in seinem Stuhl zurück und sah mit leicht angeekeltem Gesichtsausdruck zu, wie der Zwerg sich einen der Humpen nahm und sich einen großzügigen Schluck des abgestandenen Bieres genehmigte.
&#8222;Willst du meinen Plan denn gar nicht wissen?&#8220; fragte er an den Zwerg gewandt und mit einem amüsierten Lächeln auf den Lippen. Borindal winkte ab und trank weiter.
&#8222;Mit der Zeit hab ich gelernt auf deine Intuition zu vertrauen. Das müssen die Spitzohrengene in dir sein. Die Baumliebhaber wissen auch immer alles im voraus. Wahrscheinlich damit sie sich früh genug in ihrem Wald verstecken können, bevor echte Gefahr aufkommt.&#8220;
Castor verdrehte die Augen und blickte dann hinüber zum Tresen.
&#8222;Was tun wir -&#8220; began Lancy zu fragen, doch Castor hob die Hand und unterbrach sie. Eine Tür wurde zugeschlagen und einen Augenblick später kam der Wirt zum Vorschein. Er war ein wenig außer Atem und sein Haar war zerzaust. Er blickte ein wenig desorientiert drein und wischte sich die Hände an der Rückseite seiner Hose ab. Erst jetzt bemerkte er sie und zuckte zusammen, als er sie in seiner Schenke sitzen sah.
&#8222;Äh, tut mir leid Freunde. Ich kann euch heute nichts anbieten, ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen meine Vorräte aufzufüllen.&#8220;
Castor winkte mit einer lässigen Handbewegung ab.
&#8222;Das macht nichts.&#8220; er lehnte sich in gespielt unschuldigem Interesse vor und sah etwas eindringlicher zum Wirt hinüber.
&#8222;Warum so außer Atem? Hattest du es eilig?&#8220;
Der Wirt starrte ihn an, lehnte sich dann aber vor, indem er sich auf die Theke stützte und sah ihn ebenfalls lächelnd an.
&#8222;Du weißt doch, man fragt einen Mann nicht, was er macht, wenn er nicht arbeitet.&#8220; sagte er grinsend. Castor erwiderte das Grinsen und zeigte mit dem Finger auf ihn, wie um ihm recht zu geben. Das Medaillon, dass der Wirt um den Hals trug, löste sich aus seinem Wams und die Kette hing plötzlich im Freien. Castors Blick senkte sich und er betrachtete es fasziniert. Während der Zwerg immer noch völlig unbeeindruckt weiter trank, beobachtete Lancy die Szenerie gebannt und schaute immer wieder zwischen Castor und dem Wirt hin und her. Der Wirt bemerkte Castors Blick, packte das Medaillon und verstaute es wieder in seinem Wams.
&#8222;Ein wirklich hübsches Schmuckstück. Sieht wertvoll aus.&#8220;
Der Wirt sah ihn mit unbehaglichem Gesichtsausdruck an und drehte sich ein wenig weg, so als würde er am liebsten in die Küche fliehen.
&#8222;Ja &#8230; Es ist ein altes Erbstück. Es hat meinem Vater gehört.&#8220;
&#8222;Interessant. Sag mir, wie war noch gleich dein Name? Laenas oder? Ein ungewöhnlicher Name. Klingt so, als wäre er nicht von hier.&#8220;
Jetzt starrte der Wirt ihn an und man konnte die langsam aufsteigende Furcht und Wut, die von ihm ausging, deutlich spüren.
&#8222;Und warum interessiert dich das so?!&#8220; fragte er in wütendem Tonfall.
&#8222;Ach,nur so.&#8220; sagte Castor beiläufig und mit gedehnter Stimme, während er auf seinen Schoß sah, auf dem der auf den Tresen gerichtete Magie-Detektor lag. Einer der Edelsteine leuchtete strahlend grün. Er sah dem Wirt wieder ins Gesicht, nun mit keiner Spur von Freundlichkeit mehr.
&#8222;Ich will nur wissen wer in den Straßen des Nachts gern den Mond anheult.&#8220;


----------



## Anzur (12. September 2016)

Der Wirt starrte ihn an. In seinen Augen brannte eine animalische Wut. Er bleckte die Zähne und stieß ein grollendes Knurren aus. Die Konturen seines Gesichts wurden härter und dunkle Linien zeichneten sich ab, während er seinen Kopf weiter nach vorn schob und seine Schultern immer breiter und höher zu werden schienen. Er legte eine Hand auf den vorderen Rand des Tresens. Die Finger waren ungewöhnlich lang und auf jeder Kuppe wuchsen dunkle, dichte Haare. Er beugte sich weiter vor und stelle ein Bein auf den Tresen. Es war lang, die Oberschenkelmuskeln breit und im Hosenbein zeichneten sich erste Risse ab, dort wo der Stoff die Fülle der dicken Muskeln nicht mehr umschließen konnte. Die spitzen Reißzähne in der immer länger werdenden Schnauze des Wirts glänzten weiß und tödlich. Castor spürte, wie Borindal sich anspannte, den Griff seiner gewaltigen Axt fest umschlossen, und sich langsam und kaum merklich von seinem Stuhl erhob. Während er die Hand um den Griff seines eigenen Schwertes legte, sah er aus den Augenwinkeln, wie Lancy mit vor Schrecken weit aufgerissenen Augen auf den Tresen starrte. Sie zitterte und rührte sich nicht. Er sah ihren Gesichtsausdruck, der ständig zwischen Wut und Angst hin und her wechselte und spürte, wie sie versuchte die Fassung zu bewahren. Er sah wieder zu dem Wesen, das einmal der Wirt gewesen war und dessen Verwandlung nun endgültig abgeschlossen war. Es hockte auf allen Vieren auf dem Tresen, nur noch Reste der Hose um den Unterleib tragend, während der Rest der Kleidung zerfetzt auf dem Boden lag. Es ließ wieder ein tiefes, grollendes Knurren ertönen und spannte die gewaltigen Muskelstränge in Schultern und Beinen an.
Plötzlich sprang der Worg mit einem markerschütterndem Brüllen auf sie zu und streckte seine langen, messerscharfen Klauen nach Lancy aus, die am nächsten saß. Man konnte auf den ersten Blick denken, dass Borindal ein etwas schwerfälliger, nicht besonders gewandter Zwerg war, doch sein äußeres Gehabe täuschte oft über seine wahre Natur hinweg. Blitzschnell packte er ein Ende des Tisches mit einer seiner starken Pranken und schleuderte ihn gegen die Kreatur. Das schwere Holz krachte gegen den Worg und warf ihn zur Seite. Castor packte die erstarrte Lancy bei der Schulter, zog sie von ihrem Stuhl hoch und rüttelte sie wach.
&#8222;KOMM schon! Steh uns jetzt nicht im weg, sonst wirst du sterben!&#8220; schrie er sie an und sie sah ihn einen Moment lang schockiert an, dann nickte sie plötzlich entschlossen und Castor erkannte, dass sie ihre Fassung zurückgewonnen hatte.
Währenddessen war Borindal los gehechtet und hob seine Axt hoch über den Kopf, um sie dann mit Wucht auf den Tisch krachen zu lassen. Der Worg rollte sich im letzten Moment weg und jaulte, als Holzsplitter durch den ganzen Raum flogen.
&#8222;Ooh, hab ich deinen Tisch kaputt gemacht?!&#8220; schrie der Zwerg ihn an. &#8222;War das auch ein Erbstück oder was?! Tut mir verdammt Leid für dich!&#8220; schrie er und schlug erneut nach ihm. Der Worg sprang knurrend auf die Treppe, die nach oben zu den Gästezimmern führte und brüllte ihn an. Der Zwerg brüllte zurück und rannte zur Treppe. Der Worg lief blitzschnell nach oben und verschwand aus ihrem Sichtfeld. Der Zwerg sprintete hinterher und Castor und Lancy folgten ihm. Castor hastete die Treppe hinauf und sprang mit erhobenem Schwert nach rechts in eines der Zimmer. Borindal stand am offenen Fenster und starrte hinaus.
&#8222;Verfluchtes Vieh! Es ist über die Dächer entwischt!&#8220; er sah ihn eindringlich an. &#8222;Nah los! Klettert ihm hinterher! Meine Beine sind zu kurz für so eine verdammte Kletterpartie. Ich folge euch auf dem Boden!&#8220; reif er und rannte aus dem Zimmer. Castor fackelte nicht lange, setzte einen Fuß auf das Fenstersims, zog sich mit den Armen an den Seiten des Fensters hoch und sprang auf das gegenüberliegende Dach. Er landete auf allen Vieren, rappelte sich auf und sprintete los. Hinter sich hörte er, wie Lancy ihm folgte.
Sie liefen über das Das Dach, bis ans Ende und Castor sprang über den Abgrund bis zum nächsten Dach. Die Häuser in diesem Teil der Stadt waren eng verschachtelt und die Abstände zwischen den Dächern waren gering. Lancy und er jagten den Worg über die Dächer, während Borindal in einiger Entfernung auf einer der breiteren Straßen parallel zu ihnen lief. Castor konnte das laute Fluchen des Zwerges hören. Er sprang hinüber zum nächsten Dach und wollte weiterlaufen, als der Worg hinter einem der Schornsteine zum Vorschein kam und ihn brüllend ansprang. Castor ließ sich fallen und hob sein Schwert. Er schlitterte auf den abwärts neigenden Ziegeln nach unten und der Worg flog über ihn hinweg. Er zog die Spitze seines Schwertes über den Bauch der Kreatur und wurde mit einem schmerzerfüllten Jaulen belohnt. Warmes Blut spritzte ihm auf seine Lederrüstung und er hörte, wie der Worg in die Ziegel über ihm krachte. Castor rutschte weiter und fiel über die Kante des Daches. Er konnte sich im letzten Moment an der Regenrinne festhalten und zog sich mühsam mit einer Hand wieder nach oben. Als er den Kopf über die Rinne hob sah er, wie Lancy verzweifelt nach dem Worg schlug, der sie lauernd auf der Spitze des Daches umkreiste. Sie trat einen Schritt zurück und rutschte auf den vom Blut des Worgen glitschigen Dachziegeln aus. Sie fiel hin und rutschte ebenfalls abwärts. Castor zog sich wieder vollends hoch und richtete sich auf. Der Worg brüllte und sprang ihn an. Seine Klauen bohrten sich in Castors Schultern und er konnte gerade noch den Kopf zur Seite ziehen, um zu verhindern, dass der Worg die Zähne in seine Kehle bohrte. Ineinander verschlungen fielen sie vom Dach. Der Flug war kurz und Castor rechnete mit dem Schlimmsten, als er fürchtete vom Gewicht der Kreatur auf dem gepflasterten Boden zerquetscht zu werden. Doch sie fielen in einen Karren, der prall gefüllt war mit Heu. Der Aufprall war dennoch gewaltig und Castor stieß einen erstickten Schmerzensschrei aus, als er das Gewicht des Worgen spürte und ihm alle Luft aus den Lungen wich. Er schaffte es mit dem Schwert zuzustechen und spürte, wie sich die Klinge in den Körper des Wesens bohrte. Der Worg brüllte vor Pein und sprang vom Wagen herunter.
Castor rappelte sich mühsam auf und fiel mehr vom Wagen, als dass er herauskletterte.


----------



## Anzur (12. September 2016)

Drei der Stadtwachen waren dem Lärm gefolgt und standen nun auf der Straße und umzingelten den Worg, der sich an die Wand kauerte und die Männer wütend anknurrte. Sein Kopf ruckte hin und her und in seinen aufgerissenen Augen spiegelte sich der Schein der Fackeln, die zwei der Wachen trugen. Castor erhob sich und hob sein Schwert. Der Worg stieß ein markerschütterndes Brüllen aus, das sicher in der ganzen Stadt zu hören war und stürzte sich auf die Wachen. Ein mächtiger Hieb seiner Klaue zerfetzte einem der Männer die Kehle und ein anderer sprang mutig vor und stieß dem Worg sein Schwert in den Arm. Er bezahlte diese Aktion mit seinem Leben, denn der Worg biss ihm in die Kehle und zerfetzte sie. Die letzte verbliebene Wache schrie panisch auf, ließ die Fackel fallen und rannte davon.
Der Worg drehte sich um und sah Castor hasserfüllt an. Castor hob sein Schwert in Abwehrhaltung und fing an seinen Gegner zu umkreisen. Er versuchte seinen Blick zu fokussieren, doch die Wunden in den Schultern und der harte Sturz hatten ihn geschwächt. Er schaffte es kaum den Worg klar zu sehen. Die Bestie sprang ihn an und er hob in einem verzweifelten Abwehrversuch sein Schwert, doch es wurde ihm aus der Hand geschlagen und er landete mit einem erneuten, dumpfen Knall auf dem harten Steinboden. Er schlug mit dem Hinterkopf auf und stöhnte. Seine Augen tränten und er sah verschwommen, wie sich der Worg auf allen Vieren über ihm aufbaute, das Gesicht nur wenige Handbreit von seinem entfernt, und ein bestialisches Brüllen ausstieß. Er sah die langen Reihen messerscharfer Zähne, roch den nach Blut stinkenden Atem der Bestie und spürte, wie Geifer auf seine Kleidung tropfte. Er starrte trotzig in die gelben Augen des Worgen und wartete auf sein Ende, als er plötzlich ein hässliches, metallisches Klatschen hörte und die Pupilen der Kreatur sich weiteten. Der Kopf des Worgen wurde mit einem harten Ruck von ihm gezogen und das Biest brach neben ihm zusammen. Borindal zog die Axt aus dem Hinterkopf der Bestie und nickte ihm anerkennend zu.
&#8222;Das ist dein Element, Kumpel. Der hilflose Köder, der am Boden liegt. Ich hab noch nie jemanden gesehen, der das besser kann als du.&#8220; sagte er in ernstem Tonfall.
&#8222;Halt´s Maul, Zwerg.&#8220; murmelte Castor, ließ den Kopf wieder auf den kühlen Steinboden sinken und schloss erschöpft die Augen.
Lancy kam aus dem Schatten einer der Gassen angehumpelt und betrachtete das Gemetzel auf der Straße. Sie schleppte sich zu einer der toten Wachen und nahm ihr den blutigen Helm ab. Es war der blonde Jüngling, der Castor am Morgen abgeholt hatte. Seine blauen Augen blickten nun leblos auf den steinernen Boden der Straße. Castor atmete schwerfällig aus und wandte seinen Blick von dem Leichnam ab. Lancy erhob sich wieder, nachdem sie die Augenlieder des Toten geschlossen hatte und ihr Blick blieb auf der toten Bestie hängen. Sie nickte anerkennend.
&#8222;Ihr seid wirklich keine Anfänger, dass muss ich gestehen.&#8220;
Borindal ging zu dem Worg, hob seine Axt und schlug ihm mit einem wuchtigen Hieb den Kopf ab. Er griff den Kopf an einem der Ohren und warf ihn Lancy vor die Füße. Sie starrte mit einer Mischung aus Fassungslosigkeit und Ekel erst auf den Kopf und dann mit dem selben Gesichtsausdruck auf den Zwerg.
&#8222;Was zum Teufel soll das?!&#8220;
Der Zwerg zuckte grinsend die Achseln.
&#8222;Naja, du hast doch gesagt wir bekommen unser Gold erst, wenn wir dir den Kopf des Mörders bringen.&#8220;
Castor konnte nicht anders. Er verfiel in lautes Gelächter und hielt sich eine Hand auf die Stirn, da sein Kopf schmerzte, doch er konnte nicht aufhören zu lachen.
&#8222;Und vergiss die Prämie wegen der Murlocs nicht! Kannst nachsehen, die Leichen liegen immer noch unten in der Kanalisation.&#8220;
Lancy schüttelte nur den Kopf, anscheinend zu müde um noch Lachen zu können und nickte dann genervt als sie den fordernden Blick des Zwerges sah.

&#8222;Also, was sollen wir als nächstes tun? Schwebt dir da was vor?&#8220; fragte Castor und sah den Zwerg an, während er einen Schluck aus seinem Krug nahm. Sie saßen in einer schattigen Ecke des pfeifenden Schweins in der Altstadt und erholten sich bei einem Krug Bier und gutem Essen von den Strapazen der letzten Tage. Im Zwergendistrikt war es ihnen dann doch etwas zu ungemütlich geworden. Borindal starrte nachdenklich in die Tiefen seines Kruges und nickte.
&#8222;Ja &#8230; Ich habe da tatsächlich einen Vorschlag.&#8220; er sah Castor mit einem für ihn ungewöhnlich ernsten Ausdruck an.
&#8222;Etwas wirklich wichtiges. Es würde mir viel bedeuten, wenn du mir bei dieser Angelegenheit helfen würdest.&#8220;
Castor sah ihn überrascht an und nickte dann.
&#8222;Aber natürlich. Um was geht es?&#8220;
Borindal grinste und nahm einen Schluck Bier. Er rülpste leise und stellte den Krug dann weg.
&#8222;Sag, hast du diesen Magie-Detektor noch?&#8220;
&#8222;Ja, aber denk dran, wir haben versprochen ihn Elio heil zurückzubringen.&#8220;
&#8222;Es wird schon nichts passieren.&#8220; sagte der Zwerg und verdrehte die Augen. Dann blickte er etwas nachdenklich auf den Boden.
&#8222;Zumindest denke ich das. Glaubst du das Ding ist auch nach einer Tiefe von mehr als zehn Metern wasserfest?&#8220;
Castor zog die Augenbrauen hoch und sah den Zwerg mit großen Augen an.
&#8222;Jetzt hast du mich wirklich neugierig gemacht.&#8220;


----------



## Anzur (5. März 2017)

Teil II 

 

Die weit ausgestreckten Flügel des Greifen knatterten im Wind, als er den Flug rapide abbremste und seine riesigen, scharfen Krallen ins weiche Erdreich unter ihm bohrte. Seine Hinterpfoten setzten ebenfalls auf und Castor hielt sich am Hals des majestätischen Tieres fest, um nicht abgeworfen zu werden. Er schwang ein Bein über den Rücken des Greifen und sprang von ihm herunter. Ein paar Meter weiter neben ihm landete Borindal.

Die Greifenmeisterin kam auf sie zu und ergriff lächelnd die Zügel der beiden Tiere, die sie den langen Weg von Sturmwind zum Hafen von Menethil getragen hatten.

"Willkommen in Menethil, Reisende. Ich hoffe ihr hattet einen angenehmen Flug?"

"Alles bestens. Vielen Dank." erwiederte Castor und schritt die hölzerne Plattform am Rand des Hafens entlang, um sich ein wenig die Beine zu vertreten. Er blickte über die steineren Gebäude des kleinen Hafenortes und ließ seinen Blick hinaus auf das Meer schweifen. Ein dunstiger Nebel hing in der Luft und umkreiste den gesamten Ort. Die Sichtweite betrug nicht mehr als hundert Meter. Das Sumpfland präsentierte sich in seiner üblichen, wenig einladenden Atmosphäre.

Der Zwerg schritt neben ihn und betrachtete missmutig den Ausblick, der sich ihnen bot.

"Pah! Dieses modrige Wetter lässt meine Rüstung jetzt schon rosten."

"Tja, der Herbst ist nicht die beste Jahreszeit für einen Besuch im Sumpfland."

"Als ob die Jahreszeit eine Rolle spielen würde."

Castor sah sich um und blickte dann fragend in das Gesicht des Zwerges.

"Also, wir sind hier. Was jetzt?"

Borindal kramte den Brief aus den Tiefen seiner Hose, den er auch schon während des Fluges immer wieder hervorgeholt und gelesen hatte. Er las die Zeilen ein weiteres Mal und nickte dann.

"Lass uns beim Gasthaus nachsehen."

"Meinst du denn, er ist noch hier?"

Der Zwerg zuckte mit den Achseln.

"Wenn ja, dann werden wir ihn wohl dort finden."

Die beiden machten sich auf ins Innere der kleinen Hafenstadt.

 

Castor machte einen großen Schritt über eine Pfütze mit brackigem Wasser, die vor dem Eingang der _Tiefenwassertaverne_ lag und trat ein. Der Zwerg folgte ihm, störte sich nicht an dem Wasser und trat mit seinen eisernen Stiefeln mitten in die Pfütze. Das Wasser platschte gegen das modrige Holz des Türrahmens.

Der Wirt und die wenigen Gäste, die im Aufenthaltsraum der Taverne saßen, sahen auf und betrachteten die Neuankömmlinge. Es waren eine Mischung aus Zwergen und Menschen, alle gekleidet wie Fischer und Seeleute. Castor und Borindal gingen auf den Wirt zu, ein Zwerg mit einem kunstvoll gezwirbeltem Schnurrbart, der hinter der Theke stand.

"Seid gegrüßt, Reisende. Ich bin Helbrek. Was kann ich euch bringen?"

"Ahoi. Fürs erste zwei Krüge Met, mein Freund. Und wir wären froh, wenn du uns Auskunft geben könntest. Wir sind auf der Suche nach jemandem."

Der Wirt nickte, griff sich zwei Humpen und zapfte den Met aus einem Fass hinter ihm ab. Er stellte sie vor den beiden ab und sah sie erwartungsvoll an.

"Na, um wen handelt es sich denn?"

"Es müsste ein Gnom sein. Schmächtiger Kerl mit Brille." sagte Borindal und sah den Wirt vielsagend und mit erwartungsvoll hochgezogenen Brauen an.

"Dann haben wir die Möglichkeiten ja schonmal auf die Hälfte aller existierenden Gnome eingegrenzt." erwiderte der Wirt grinsend.

"Ein Name würde helfen."

"Sein Name ist Jermy Quadrillzisch. Genauer kann ich ihn nicht beschreiben, ich habe ihn noch nie gesehen. Er war der einzige Überlebende des Schiffbruches von vor ein paar Wochen vor der Küste. So hat er es zumindest in seinem Brief geschrieben."

Der Wirt nickte traurig, als er den Namen hörte.

"Ah, ja. Ich habe mich schon gefragt, ob überhaupt noch jemand kommt, um ihn aufzusuchen. Er wartet jetzt schon recht lange hier. Für gewöhnlich sitzt er am nördlichen Rand der Stadt an der Küste und schaut aufs Meer hinaus. Ich glaube, er hat sich nicht gut von dem Schock erholt. Nachdem wir ihn aus dem Meer gefischt hatten, war er die ersten Tage überhaupt nicht ansprechbar."

Borindal starrte den Wirt gebannt an.

"Was ist denn passiert? Er hat in seinem Brief an mich keine Details erwähnt. Nur, dass er der einzige Überlebende ist und hier auf mich warten würde."

Der Wirt kniff die Augen ein wenig zusammen und blickte sie abschätzend an.

"In welcher Beziehung steht ihr denn zueinander? Ihr sagtet, dass ihr ihn noch nie gesehen hättet?"

"Er reiste mit einem guten Freund von mir. Er war der Partner und Ingenieursgehilfe meines Freundes, der auch auf dem Schiff war." sagte Borindal. Seine Stimme klang dabei merkwürdig. Ihr fehlte die sonstige Grantigkeit.

Castor sah seinen alten Weggefährten interessiert an. Er hatte ihn gebeten, ihn zum Sumpfland zu begleiten, da ein Brief ihn kurz vor ihrem Abenteuer mit dem Worgen erreicht hatte. Er sagte nur, dass ein alter Freund seine Hilfe benötigen würde, tiefer war er nicht ins Detail gegangen. Doch die Dringlichkeit, mit der der Zwerg seine Bitte vorgetragen hatte, hatte Castor zur Einwilligung genügt. Es war seltsam genug gewesen, dass Borindal ihn um etwas _gebeten_ hatte.

Der Wirt blickte ein wenig verlegen zu Boden.

"Oh, das tut mir leid, mein Freund."

Borindal zuckte nur unwirsch mit den Achseln.

"Die Dinge sind, wie sie sind. Also, was kannst du uns zu dem Vorfall sagen?"

Der Wirt nahm sich ihre mittlerweile leeren Krüge und füllte sie wieder auf.

"Von den anderen Seeleuten hat niemand den Untergang des Schiffes mit angesehen. Wir haben nur die unzähligen Trümmerteile, die an dem Morgen bis an die Küste getrieben sind, bemerkt und sind mit ein paar Booten hinausgefahren. Etwa zwei Meilen vor dem Hafen haben wir euren Gnom gefunden, der sich an einem Holzbalken festgeklammert hatte. Nachdem wir ihn an Land und zu einem Heiler gebracht hatten, war er zuerst für einige Tage nicht ansprechbar. Während wir ihn aus der See gezogen hatten, sprach er im Fieberwahn von einer Kreatur, die aus den Tiefen des Meeres emporgestiegen ist und das Schiff angegriffen hat. Er hat nur wirres, unzusammenhängendes Zeug gebrabbelt, aber wenn man sich die Trümmerteile angesehen hat, dann konnte man durchaus glauben, das etwas Großes das Schiff in Stücke gerissen hat."

Der Wirt hatte die Stimme immer mehr gesengt, je mehr er erzählt hatte und die anderen Gäste, die anscheinend mitgehört hatten, sahen alle ängstlich in ihre Krüge.

"Seit dem Vorfall ist zwar kein Schiff mehr angegriffen worden, aber unsere Leute trauen sich dennoch kaum noch in das Gebiet des Angriffs. Wir haben ein Kriegsschiff als Unterstützung von der Allianz angefordert, doch in einem Antwortbrief hieß es, dass man ohne stichhaltige Beweise nicht einfach ein Kriegsschiff entsenden könne. Dafür sei es eine _zu kostbare Ressource!_" sagte der Wirt aufgebracht.

Castor hatte dem Wirt aufmerksam zugöhrt und seine Geschichte mit Interesse verfolgt.

"Hat man denn seitdem nochmal irgendwas verdächtiges gesehen?"

Der Wirt zuckte verzweifelt mit den Achseln.

"Keiner will mehr in die Nähe des Unglücksortes segeln. Wir haben die Handelsroute nach weiter südlich verlegt. Doch einmal hat einer der Fischer, als er Nachts auf Fischfang war, einen fürchterlichen Schrei aus nördlicher Richtung über das Wasser hallen gehört."

Der Wirt beugte sich vor und sah sie verschwörerisch an.

"Wenn ihr mich fragt, dann ist da draußen etwas. Als ich mit den Männern am Tag des Unglücks da draußen war, habe ich die Trümmer gesehen. Und als wir an die Stelle kamen, an der wir euren Freund gefunden hatten, da haben wir ein zerfetztes Stück eines Segels gesehen, das aus einem zerbrochenen Stück Schiffswand herausgeragt hat. Das Segel stand in Flammen!" zischte der Wirt mit aufgerissenen Augen.

Castor und Borindal sahen sich an und der Zwerg runzelte die Stirn.

"Geht zu dem Gnom und fragt ihn, vielleicht wird er euch mehr erzählen als uns."

Castor nickte und legte dem Wirt ein paar Kupferstücke hin.

"Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft." sagte er und sie ließen die tuschlende Menge in der Taverne allein.

 

Sie fanden den Gnom etwas außerhalb der Stadt. Castor und Borindal stapften den Strand entlang, der sich vor der zerstörten Stadtmauer erstreckte und gingen auf die kleine Gestalt zu, die auf einem großen Felsen saß und den Horizont betrachtete, der sich vor ihnen weit entfernt hinter dem Ozean erstreckte. Die untergehende Sonne warf einen warmen, gelben Schein auf den Strand und das Meer, dessen Wellen in ihrem Licht glitzerten.

"Jermy Quadrillzisch?"

Der Gnom zuckte zusammen, als er Castors Stimme hinter sich hörte, drehte sich hastig um und sprang dabei flink von dem Stein herunter, wie um sich in Position für eine mögliche Flucht zu bringen.

"Immer langsam",sagte der Zwerg schroff.

"Ich habe deinen Brief erhalten."

Der Gnom sah ihn an und Tränen stiegen in seine Augen.

"Ihr seid Borindal?"

Der Zwerg nickte.

"Es tut mir Leid. Euer Schwager, Thungdol, er ist tot."

Castor hob die Augenbrauen und sah seinen Begleiter an. Er hatte etwas von einem alten Freund gesagt, aber nicht, dass es sich um seinen Schwager handelte. Borindal hatte ihm nie viel von seiner Familie erzählt und Castor hatte auch nicht nachgefragt, da er über seine eigene Familie ebenso ungern redete. Er wusste nur, dass Borindal eine Schwester hatte, die in Eisenschmiede lebte. Borindal nickte nur und starrte auf den sandigen Boden. Nach einer Weile seufzte er, sah kurz aufs Meer hinaus und dann auf den Gnom, der ihn mit bangem Blick ansah.

"Ich denke, wir haben einiges zu bereden."

 

Sie saßen in einer der hinteren Ecken des Gasthauses an einem kleinen Tisch in einer Niesche, weit ab von den anderen Gästen, die sich fröhlich unterhielten und tranken. Mittlerweile war es dunkel und das einzige Licht flackerte aus dem großen Kamin in der Mitte des Aufenthaltsraumes.

"Wir waren auf dem Heimweg von einer bedeutenden Expedition in den südlichen Gebieten Kalimdors. Von Menethil aus wollten wir direkt nach Eisenschmiede reisen, um das Artefakt in die Hallen der Forscherliga zu bringen und die Forschungen abzuschließen. Nach Jahren der Arbeit standen wir kurz davor unser Ziel zu erreichen." der Gnom blickte mit äußerst betrübter Miene in das Innere seines Kruges, der in seinen weinzigen Händen geradezu absurd groß erschien.

"Was waren das für Forschungen? Und von welchem Artefakt redest du?" fragte der Zwerg mit grollender Stimme und sah mit seinem üblichen harten Blick auf den Gnom herab, der sich instinktiv auf seinem Stuhl zusammen krümmte.

"Das Große Ganze hinter der Sache habe ich nie verstanden. Meine Aufgabe war es, das Metall, nach dem Thungdol so lange gesucht hat, mit einem Elektroleiter zu verbinden, der es erlaubt, arkane Energien in die molekulare Struktur des Metalls einspeisen zu können. Was für einen Zweck das letztendlich haben sollte, kann ich leider nicht sagen", erwiederte der Gnom betrübt.

Borindal blickte ihn immer noch böse an, nickte jedoch.

"Und wie bist du überhaupt an meinen Schwager gekommen?"

"Wir haben uns vor Jahren während einer Expedition in einer der Schluchten im Gebirge des Arathi Hochlands kennengelernt. Er rettete mir das Leben vor einer Bande Troggs, die mich einen Abgrund hinunterstoßen wollten. Nur so zum Spaß!" rief er aufgebracht und schauderte, als er sich an das Erlebte erinnerte.

"Als Dank habe ich mich ihm verpflichtet und ihm meine Fähigkeiten als Ingenieur als Dienst angeboten. Er nahm mich in sein Gefolge auf und die Arbeit, die wir zusammen verrichtet haben, war wirklich sagenhaft! Einen so genialen Kopf wie Thungdol Silberblick habe ich selten gesehen!" der Gnom blickte bei diesen Worten stolz und zum ersten Mal war keine Angst mehr in seinen Augen zu sehen.

"Ja ja, wir verstehen", sagte der Zwerg unwirsch.

"Was ist auf dem Schiff passiert?"

Der Gnom holte tief Luft, trank einen tiefen Schluck aus seinem Humpen, wobei ihm ein beträchtlicher Teil aufs Hemd lief und starrte sie dann mit stechendem Blick an.

"Es war eine stürmische Nacht, als wir uns der Küste näherten. Die Lichter der Stadt waren durch den prasselnden Regen, die Blitze, die über den Nachthimmel zuckten und die dichte Wolkendecke kaum zu sehen. Es war wie in einem klassischen schlechten Roman eines untalentierten Bergtrolls, die man in Ratchet zu hunderten an den Ständen auf den Schwarzmärkten kaufen kann. Wir waren unten im Laderaum des Frachters und Thungdol trug mir auf, die Kiste zu sichern, während er nach oben ging, um mit dem Kapitän zu reden und nach der Lage zu fragen. Doch dann -" er riss theatralisch seine Augen auf -"hörte ich es. Ein grauenhaftes Brüllen, dass über den stürmischen Ozean hallte. Ich lief nach oben auf das klatschnasse Deck. Ich weiß es noch genau, denn ich hab mich sofort auf die Nase gelegt, als ich oben ankam. Die Matrosen haben sich alle an die Reling gelehnt und auf das Wasser hinaus gestarrt. Das Meer war schwarz und die Wellen türmten sich wie wild auf und ab, doch ich sah etwas im Wasser. Einen riesigen, leuchtenden Schatten, der unter der Wasseroberfläche aufleuchtete und sich dem Schiff mit hoher Geschwindigkeit näherte. Einen Moment später erzitterte das gesamte Schiff und Holzsplitter regneten auf uns alle herab. Es ist, als wäre ich eben erst da gewesen", sagte der Gnom mit weit aufgerissenen Augen. Der Schrecken spiegelte sich in seinen Pupillen wieder.

"Wir hörten wieder dieses Schreckliche Brüllen und diesmal war es direkt über uns und mir zeriss es fast das Trommelfell. Es war ein riesiger Drache, der das Schiff gerammt und fast entzwei gerissen hat. Er spie uns seinen flammenden Atem entgegen und ich sah, wie die meisten der Schiffsbesatzung in seinem Feuer verbrannten. Der Regen, der auf mich herab viel verdampfte und meine Haare standen zu Berge. Thungdol packte mich an der Schulter und riss mich aus meiner Trance. Wir rannten hinunter in den Frachtraum und zu der Truhe, doch der Drache ließ sich an dem bisschen Holz nicht hindern. Er riss die komplette Kapitänskajüte mit seinen monströsen Klauen weg und mit einem Mal hatten wir wieder freien Himmel und das zahnbewehrte Maul eines wütenden Drachen über unseren Köpfen. Ich kann es natürlich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber ich bin mir dennoch gewiss, dass der Drache das Schiff wegen der Truhe angegriffen hat. Warum sonst sollte er es so auf uns abgesehen haben? Thungdol packte mich wieder an der Schulter und ich werde seinen Blick nie vergessen, wie eindringlich er mich ansah und mir sagte ich solle überleben, um die Leute zu warnen und um dafür zu sorgen, dass sein Artefakt nicht verloren geht. Das letzte, was er mir zu schrie, war: _such nach einem Zwerg namens Borindal, er wird dir helfen_, dann stieß er mich in die Fluten des Meeres, doch während ich noch fiel, sah ich wie die Krallen des Drachen sich um meinen Partner, Lebensretter und langjährigen Freund schlossen." Der Gnom schluchtzte und vergrub sein Gesicht in den Händen. Nach einer Weile hatte er sich wieder soweit unter Kontrolle, dass er hochsehen konnte.

Borindal saß nur da und sah ihn mit vor der Brust verschränkten Armen eindringlich an. Castor bedachte ihn mit einem freundlichen Lächeln und prostete ihm mit seinem Humpen zu.

"Nun, Ihr habt auf jeden Fall ein Talent zum Geschichten erzählen, mein Freund."

Der Gnom sah ihn entgeistert an.

"Soll das etwa heißen, Ihr glaubt mir nicht?", fragte er pickiert.

"Oh doch, wir glauben Euch. Und Ihr könnt beruhigt sein in dem Wissen, dass Ihr den letzten Auftrag eures Freundes erfüllt und uns benachrichtigt habt. Ab jetzt übernehmen wir die Sache."

Der Gnom nickte langsam, schaute sie jedoch unschlüssig an.

"Was ... habt ihr denn jetzt vor?" fragte er vorsichtig.

Castor blickte neben sich zu Borindal, der zähneknirschend in seinen Humpen starrte.

"Rache", knurrte er und ballte seine Hände zu Fäusten.

 

"Du willst also wirklich einen Drachen töten?" Castor sah seinen Freund skeptisch an.

"Das wär selbst für uns ein wenig zu hoch. Wir haben keine Ausrüstung, um gegen einen Drachen ins Feld zu ziehen, geschweige denn eine ausreichend starke Armee." Borindal starrte wütend auf den Boden, die Hände immer noch zu Fäusten geballt, dann starrte er auf den Gnom, der immer noch an dem kleinen Tisch in der Ecke des Gasthauses saß und etwas verloren aussah. Sie hatten sich kurz entfernt, um die Sache unter vier Augen zu besprechen.

"Guck dir diesen Angsthasen doch mal an. Er hat sicher maßlos übertrieben. Wir haben schon ganz andere Monster gejagt!"

"Schon, aber ich habe keinen Grund an der Geschichte von Jermy zu zweifeln. Ich habe keine Lüge in seinen Augen gesehen, nur pures Entsetzen."

"Aber ich kann den Tod von Thungdol nicht ungesühnt lassen! Er war ein alter Freund von mir und der Mann meiner Schwester! Er war ein formidabler Zwerg von echtem Stahl und sein Tod muss gerächt werden!"

Castor sah in das vor Wut schäumende Gesicht seines Freundes und dachte angestrengt nach.

"Sieh, was würde es nützen, wenn wir unser Leben bei dem Versuch geben würden, den Drachen zu töten? Ich denke nicht, dass es im Sinne deines Schwagers wäre. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich denke, wir sollten lieber versuchen seine Aufgabe zu vollenden."

Der Zwerg sah ihn fragend an.

"Na die Truhe. Das Artefakt, von dem Jermy gesprochen hat. Es muss Thungdol sehr wichtig gewesen sein und ich denke wir sollten versuchen es wieder zu beschaffen und es zur Forscherliga bringen. Das würde dein Schwager sicher von dir erwarten."

Borindal blickte eine Weile lang mürrisch auf dem Boden hin und her, doch Castor sah, dass seine Argumentation bei ihm angekommen war.

"Ja, vielleicht hast du recht. Aber der Gnom meinte doch, dass der Drache hinter dem Artefakt her gewesen ist."

"Ich denke, in diesem Punkt könnte er sich irren. Das Exemplar war sicher kein besonders intelligenter Drache und er wollte sich sicher nur an der Besatzung des Schiffes satt fressen. In den Gebirgen dieser Gegend hat es schon immer Drachen gegeben, Exemplare von minderer Intelligenz und kaum mehr als Raubtiere. Ich denke, dass die Truhe noch auf dem Grund des Meeres liegt. Wir sollten uns von dem Gnom die genaue Stelle des Unglücksortes zeigen lassen und sehen, ob wir die Truhe finden können."

Der Zwerg nickte widerwillig.

"Also schön. Versuchen wir es erst auf deine Tour. Aber wenn das zu nichts führt, dann hole ich mir den Kopf dieser verfluchten Echse!"


----------



## Anzur (5. März 2017)

"Das Schicksal hat manchmal einen merkwürdigen Sinn für Humor."

Castor sah den Wirt fragend an. Er hatte sich erneut an ihn gewendet, um ihn zu fragen, ob er jemanden kannte, der ihnen bei ihrer geplanten Bergungsaktion helfen könnte.

"Naja erst passiert Jahre lang nichts und dann passieren innerhalb von Wochen die merkwürdigsten Dinge. Ein Drache treibt sein Unwesen und zerstört ein Handelsschiff und jede Menge dubiose Gestalten tauchen auf, so als würde alles miteinander zusammenhängen. Ihr habt tatsächlich Glück. Es gibt hier vielleicht wirklich jemanden, der euch bei diesem Unterfangen helfen kann. Er kam vor ein paar Wochen hier an, um "Studien" zu treiben. Was auch immer. Aber seid gewarnt, er ist etwas _exzentrisch_."

Castor hob eine Augenbraue. "Inwiefern?"

"Naja ... Es handelt sich um einen Elf. Aber keinen von der baumliebenden Sorte."

Jetzt war Castors Neugierde geweckt.

"Ihr meint, ein Blutelf ist in der Stadt?!"

Der Wirt zuckte die Achseln.

"Er behauptet von sich selbst der letzte Hochelf von Quel`Talas zu sein. Doch er sieht nicht gerade so aus wenn Ihr mich fragt. Aber geht selbst zu ihm und Ihr werdet sehen. Ihr findet ihn am anderen Ende der Stadt in der Ruine an der linken Seite der eingestürzten Mauer." mit diesen Worten verschwand der Wirt in der Küche.

Castor ging kopfschüttelnd hinaus auf die Straße, wo Borindal auf ihn wartete.

"Und?"

"Lassen wir uns überraschen", sagte Castor und bedeutete ihm mit einem Wink ihm zu folgen.

 

"Hallo? Ist irgendjemand hier?" Castor duckte sich unter einem halb eingestürzten Balken hindurch und betrat die Ruine. Borindal folgte ihm. Sie hörten ein Klirren, gefolgt von hektischen Schritten und vor ihnen erschien eine hochgewachsene Gestalt in einem fleckigen, mit einigen Löchern versehrten weißen Gewand. Borindal knurrte missmutig, als er die Gestalt erblickte.

Es war ein Elf, hochgewachsen und mit einem äußerst schmalen, ja sogar eingefallenem Gesicht. Seine Wangenknochen waren hoch und sein Kinn selbst für einen Elfen ungewöhnlich spitz. Lange silberne Haare fielen ihm bis auf den Rücken hinunter und seine langen, dünnen Augenbrauen wippten leicht bei jeder seiner Bewegungen. Seine silbernen Augen blickten majestätisch auf sie herab, doch wenn man genau hinsah, konnte man sehen, dass sie leicht blutunterlaufen waren und etwas hektisches an sich hatten.

"Wer stört mich bei meinen Studien?" seine Stimme war recht tief für einen Elfen, hatte jedoch den üblichen arroganten Unterton, der jedoch viel von seiner Wirkung verlor, da seine Stimme ein wenig nasal klang, so als hätte er Schnupfen.

"Seit gegrüßt", sagte Castor und verbeugte sich formvollendet. Borindal knurrte nur ein weiters Mal und sah angewidert auf die spitzen Ohren des Elfs.

"Ich bin Castor und mein reizender zwergischer Begleiter hier heißt Borindal. Wir sind auf der Suche nach ein wenig Unterstützung und wir wurden auf Euch verwiesen, werter Herr."

Der Elf betrachtete sie interessiert.

"So so. Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Schon viele vor euch haben meinen Rat ersucht oder nach meinen, und das könnt ihr ohne weiteres glauben, beträchtlichen arkanen Fähigkeiten verlangt", sagte er in seinem arroganten, nasalen Tonfall, bei dem Castor sich ein Lachen verkneifen musste.

"Wobei genau braucht ihr denn Hilfe?"

"Wir müssen etwas vom Grund des Meeres bergen. Eine bronzene Truhe in einem Schiffsfrack, das in uns unbekannter Tiefe vor der Küste dieses Ortes liegt. Wir müssen irgendwie hinab gelangen und wir dachten, dass Ihr uns vielleicht dabei behilflich sein könntet."

Der Elf betrachtete sie eine Weile nachdenklich und rieb sich das Kinn, dann nickte er.

"Ich denke, dass sich das machen lässt. Ich könnte ein arkanes Energiefeld um euch herum erzeugen und euch dann auf den Grund des Meeres herablassen. Der Sauerstoff, den man in so einem Feld einschließen kann, sollte für euer Vorhaben ausreichen, wenn ihr die ungefähre Position der Kiste kennt."

"Das hört sich doch ganz fantastisch an", sagte Castor und klatsche in die Hände.

"Wir haben ein ganz spezielles Werkzeug, mit dem wir die Kiste sicher schnell orten können." er holte den Magiedetektor hervor, den er von seinem alten Freund Elio aus Sturmwind ausgeliehen hatte und zeigte ihn dem Elfen.

Als er das mit magischen Edelsteinen besetzte Werkzeug sah, begannen seine Augen gierig zu glänzen. Er streckte die Hände danach aus, doch Castor zögerte, als er den Blick des Elfen bemerkte und hielt in seiner Bewegung inne.

"Das ist ein Magiedetektor. Er wird uns genau zeigen, wo die Truhe liegt." Sagte Castor in gespielt unbekümmerten Tonfall, ließ den kurzen Stab einmal in seiner Hand herumwirbeln und steckte ihn wieder zurück in seinen Gürtel. Der Elf bis sich auf die Lippen und sah ihn missmutig an, dann zuckte er die Achseln.

"Ich sehe, Ihr seid bestens vorbereitet", sagte er in schnippischem Tonfall.

"Und was wollt Ihr mir im Gegenzug für meine Dienste geben?"

"Tja, wir würden Euch einen angemessenen Goldbetrag auszahlen. Sagen wir, 20 Goldstücke, was haltet Ihr davon?"

Der Elf schnaubte.

"Pah! 20 Goldstücke im Austausch für meine außergewöhnlichen Fähigkeiten? Ihr spinnt wohl! Nein, ich habe da etwas anderes im Sinn. Euren Stab. Wenn ihr eure Truhe gefunden habt, braucht ihr ihn doch sicher nicht mehr."

Der Elf konnte die unverhohlene Gier in seiner Stimme und auf seinem Gesicht kaum verbergen.

"Nein, das geht nun wirklich nicht", sagte Castor und hob abwehrend die Hände.

"Dieses Werkzeug ist nur ausgeliehen und hat einen wesentlich höheren Wert, als die Dienste, die wir von Euch verlangen. Ich wäre bereit 50 Goldstücke zu entbehren, aber das ist schon sehr entgegenkommend."

Der Elf kniff wütend die Augen zusammen.

"Wie seid ihr überhaupt in den Besitz eines solchen Gerätes gekommen? Ihr seht nicht aus, als wärt ihr auf den Wegen der Magie bewandert!"

"Was geht dich das denn überhaupt an, Spitzohr?! Komm, Castor. Wir gehen! Ich habe in der Taverne einen Hexenmeister gesehen, der wird uns sicher einen Zauber der Unterwasseratmung zur Verfügung stellen, für einen Bruchteil des Preises!" sagte Borindal mit seiner grollenden Stimme, packte Castor am Arm und führte ihn weg von dem leicht angespannt wirkendem Elfen.

Sie gingen ein paar Schritte und Borindal warf einen verstohlenen Blick zurück. Sie gingen noch ein paar langsame Schritte, bis der Elf plötzlich ein Seufzen ausstieß und ihnen hinterher hechtete.

"Also schön!" stieß er mit zerknirschter Stimme hervor.

"50 Goldstücke werden wohl genügen, denke ich. Aber falls ihr in dem Schiffsfrack noch andere magische Gegenstände findet, dann müsst ihr mir sie bringen!" Ein Augenlied des Elfen zuckte leicht und in seiner Stimme schwang ein leichtes Keuchen mit.

"Also schön, abgemacht, mein Freund", sagte Castor mit seinem freundlichsten Lächeln und besiegelte ihre Abmachung mit einem Handschlag. Die Hand des Elfen war seltsam kalt und er spürte ihr leichtes Zittern, als er sie ergriff.

"Wir treffen uns heute Mittag am Pier. Wir organisieren ein Boot."

Mit diesen Worten schritten sie davon.

"Seltsamer Kerl", murmelte Castor und sah verstohlen über die Schulter.

"Was erwartest du? Es war ein Spitzohr!"

"Ja, aber der war ein ganz besonders seltsames Exemplar. Naja, hauptsache er hilft uns bei unserem Vorhaben."

Castor blickte den Zwerg von der Seite her an.

"Ich habe gar keinen Hexenmeister in der Taverne gesehen."

"Stell dir vor, es war ein Bluff."

"Welch meisterhaftes Verhandlungsgeschick. Ihr steckt voller unerkannter Talente, Herr Zwerg! Wo Ihr doch sonst eher mit dem scharfen Ende Eurer Axt zu verhandeln pflegt!" rief Castor voller gespieltem Entzücken, tänzelte ein paar Schritte vor ihm her und verbeugte sich mehrmals theatralisch vor dem Zwerg.

"Wird es wieder schlimmer?" fragte Borindal mit vor Sarkasmus triefender Stimme.

"Kommt das Elfenmädchen in der wieder raus? Bestimmt, weil du eben mit nem anderen Spitzohr geredet hast. Ist wohl sowas wie ne ansteckende Krankheit."

Castor lachte nur schallend und schlug dem Zwerg auf die Schulter.

 

Es platschte laut und Wasser spritze hoch, als Die Ruderblätter in die Oberfläche des Meeres stießen. Borindal zog die Ruder zu sich und das Boot schoss vorwärts, hinaus aufs offene Meer. Castor sah zu, wie sich die Umrisse von Menethil im aufziehenden Nebel verloren. Es war nur leichter Wellengang und das Boot schwankte sanft auf der Wasseroberfläche.

"Ein bisschen weiter in diese Richtung", sagte Castor und deutete mit dem Arm nach Nordosten, während er die Karte studierte, die der Gastwirt ihm gegeben hatte. Jermy hatte die Stelle des Drachenangriffs mit einem X markiert. Er steckte die Karte weg und nickte.

"Noch ungefähr 1000 Meter, dann sollten wir unser Glück versuchen."

Der Zwerg grunzte nur und ruderte weiter. Borindals Kraft war wirklich beeindruckend, selbst für einen Vertreter seines Volkes. Das Boot flog förmlich über die Wasseroberfläche.

"Ihr habt uns noch gar nicht Euren Namen verraten", sagte Castor und sah den Elf, der am hinteren Ende des Bootes hockte, interessiert an.

"Ich bin Thaenas, aus dem Hause Gquen, und einer der letzten Hochelfen von Quel`Talas", erwiederte der Elf huldvoll und neigte den Kopf.

"Beeindruckend. Was treibt Euch in diese gottverlassene Gegend?"

Das Gesicht des Elfen wurde eine Spur abweisender.

"Ich betreibe zur Zeit einige ... Studien, die mich auf dem Gebiet der arkanen Magie weiterbringen sollen. Hier im Sumpfland gibt es einiges interessantes, was mich vielleicht vorran bringt. Verzeiht mir, wenn ich nicht ins Detail gehe, aber jemand unwissendes wie Ihr würde es sowieso nicht verstehen."

Castor hob nur die Augenbrauen und nickte. Er betrachtete die ausgewaschenen, teils geflickten Gewänder des Elfen und dessen eingefallenes Gesicht und die blutunterlaufenen Augen. Diese "Studien", von denen er redete, hatten sicher einiges mit dem Verlangen nach Mana zu tun, doch Castor behielt diese Gedanken für sich. Er würde ihnen helfen ans Ziel zu kommen und dann würden sich ihre Wege wieder trennen. Es gab zu viele verlorene Seelen auf dieser Welt, als das man jede einzelne hätte bemitleiden können.

"Also gut, ich denke, wir sind weit genug", sagte er zu Borindal.

Der Zwerg stieß die Ruder ins Wasser und bremste das Boot ab, bis es zum Stillstand kam. Er griff nach einem kleinen Anker und warf ihn über Bord. Das Metall durchbrach mit einem Klatschen die Wasseroberfläche und versank im Meer.

Castor und Borindal saßen nebeneinander auf der mittleren Bank des Bootes. Ihre Rüstungen hatten sie im Gasthaus gelassen. Jeder von ihnen war nur mit einem kleinen Dolch ausgerüstet. Sie sahen den Elfen erwartungsvoll an.

"Jetzt seid Ihr am Zug", sagte Castor mit fester Stimme.

Der Elf räusperte sich und streckte den Rücken durch.

"Ja, natürlich. Ich werde euch beide mit einem arkanen Feld umgeben, das sich wie eine Rüstung um eure Körper schmiegen wird. Ihr werdet es gar nicht merken. Die darin eingeschlossene Luft wird für etwa 10 Minuten ausreichen, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe."

Borindal blickte ihn finster an.

"Dann will ich für dich hoffen, dass du richtig liegst."

Castor nickte dem Elfen zu.

"Also dann."

Der Elf holte Luft, schloss die Augen und begann einen Singsang in einer fremden Sprache. Um seine erhobenen Hände herum knisterte es und bläulich schimmernde Ringe bildeten sich um sie. Castor starrte gebannt auf das vor Konzentration gerunzelte Gesicht des Elfen und seine sich schnell bewegenden Lippen. Magie jeder Art war ihm schon immer unheimlich gewesen.

Der Elf streckte die Hände zu ihnen aus und das bläuliche Schimmern legte sich um ihre Körper, dann verblasste es. Der Elf öffnete die Augen und stieß ein ächzendes Stöhnen aus.

Borindal blickte fragend durch die Gegend.

"Das wars? Hat es funktioniert?"

Der Elf nickte und deutete unwirsch in Richtung des Wassers, während er sich keuchend auf die Bank fallen ließ.

"Na los jetzt. Verschwendet keine Zeit."

Castor und Borindal nickten sich zu, dann sprangen sie ins Meer.

 

Castor wappnete sich innerlich, als er durch die Wasseroberfläche in die eisigen Fluten des Meeres stieß, doch er war überrascht, als er keinerlei Kälte spürte. Der Zauber des Elfs wirkte gut. Er hielt reflexartig die Luft an, als er mit dem Zwerg neben sich hinab sank, doch als das Brennen in seiner Lunge immer heftiger wurde schloss er die Augen und holte Luft. Ein kurzer Moment der Panik ließ ihn zusammenzucken, da er erwartete, dass salziges Meerwasser in seinen Mund strömen würde, doch er spürte nur warme Luft in seinen Lungen und er öffnete erleichtert die Augen. Neben sich sah er den erleichterten Gesichtsausdruck Borindals und wusste, dass der Zwerg ähnliches durchgemacht hatte. Er sah sich um, während sie immer tiefer in Richtung Meeresgrund sanken. Das Licht der Sonne schimmerte auf der Wasseroberfläche über ihnen und erleuchtete auch den Sandboden unter ihren Füßen. Steine, Seetang und anderes Gestrüpp erstreckte sich vor ihnen und verschiedene Fische schwamen umher, keiner war jedoch groß genug, um eine Bedrohung für sie darzustellen.

Das Wrack des Schiffes lag genau vor ihnen. Sie hatten die Position gut eingeschätzt. Nur noch die hintere Hälfte des Schiffes lag eingesunken im Sand vor ihnen, der Rest war zertrümmert, abgerissen, oder was sonst der Drache damit angestellt hatte. Einzelne Holz- und Metalltrümmer lagen vor dem Schiffswrack halb eingesunken im Sand. Die knöchernen Überreste der Mannschaft schwamen im Wasser rund um das Wrack, bis auf die Skelette abgenagt von den Kreaturen des Meeres. Die beiden Abenteurer schwamen auf das Wrack zu.

Castor nestelte an seinem Gürtel und löste den Magie-Detektor. Er richtete ihn auf das Wrack vor ihm, doch keiner der Edelsteine leuchtete auf. Castors Mut sank. Nach allem, was sie gehört hatten, musste es sich um ein sehr mächtiges magisches Artefakt handeln und da hätte der Stab seiner Meinung nach eigentlich hell aufleuchten sollen, doch nichts dergleichen geschah. Sie schwamen näher zum Wrack und tauchten bis in die aufgerissenen Innenräume des einst großen Schiffes. Auch hier schwebten Skelette im diesigen Wasser. Es hatte eine unheimliche Atmosphäre. Castor schwenkte den Stab hin und her und versuchte eine Spur zu finden, doch er fand nichts. Borindal starrte ungeduldig auf den Detektor. Castor bedeutete ihm, mit ihm hinaus zu schwimmen, damit sie die nähere Umgebung des Wracks absuchen konnten.

"MrrrglMrglMrgll!!"

Plötzlich stießen einige Luftblasen unter dem Boden des Schiffs hervor und drei schuppige, gekrümmte Gestalten schossen aus den Schatten hervor auf sie zu. Castor spürte glitschige, knöcherne Finger, die sich um seinen Hals schlossen und würgte. Der Zauber schütze ihn zwar vor dem Wasser, aber anscheinend nicht vor den gierigen Fingern eines Murlocs. Er keuchte und tastete hektisch an seinem Gürtel herum, um das Messer in die Finger zu bekommen, welches er zu seinem Schutz mitgenommen hatte. Vor seinen Augen tanzten bereits Sterne, als er es endlich zu packen bekam und es dem Murloc in den Hals stieß. Das Fischwesen stieß einen gequälten, gurgelnden Laut aus und Castor spürte, wie sich die Finger von seinem Hals lösten. Er stieß den leblos vor ihm schwebenden Körper von sich weg und schwam aus der wachsenden Blutwolke heraus, um seinem Freund beizustehen.

Einer der Murlocs schwam bereits tot vor ihm, sein Rückrat war komplett durchgebrochen. Castor sah, wie Borindal dem letzten verbliebenden Murloc das Genick brach und ihn wütend davon schleuderte. Er deutete mit dem Daumen nach oben auf die Wasseroberfläche und Castor nickte zustimmend.

 

Er holte tief Luft und genoss die kalte Briese, die seine Lungen füllte, als er sich wieder ins Innere des Bootes hiefte. Die Geräusche waren mit einem mal wieder klar und umso lauter zu hören, jetzt, da er wieder über der Wasseroberfläche war. Neben ihm kletterte der Zwerg ächzend zurück ins Boot und schüttelte sich griesgrämig das Wasser aus Bart und Haaren.

Castor stemmte die Hände in die Hüften und drückte seufzend seinen Rücken durch, dann sah er in das sichtlich enttäuschte Gesicht des Elfen.

"Ihr habt also nichts mitgebracht?"

Castor schüttelte den Kopf.

"Es war nichts mehr da."

"Bei näherer Betrachtung ist das aber durchaus nicht verwunderlich."

Castor hob den Kopf und sah den Elf an. Borindal kam knurrend auf ihn zu.

"Und warum ist das so?"

"Für zwei angebliche Abenteurer wist ihr wohl herzlich wenig über die Kreaturen, die unsere Welt durchstreifen. Wenn es wirklich ein Drache gewesen ist, der das Schiff angegriffen hat, dann hat er das Artefakt sicher mitgenommen und in seinen Hort gebracht."

"Die meisten Drachen sind dumme, agressive Fiecher! Er wollte sich nur an der Mannschaft satt fressen!"

"Sagt das lieber nicht, wenn ihr einem Angehörigen eines der Aspekte gegenübersteht, Zwerg. Und in den Gebirgen dieser Gegenden haben schon vor Jahrtausenden Drachen gehaust, die alles andere als dumm waren. Vielleicht ist eines der Exemplare zu den alten Horten seiner Vorfahren zurückgekehrt. Und es muss sich um einen großen Drachen gehandelt haben, wenn er ein ganzes Handelsschiff zerlegt hat. Und eure Truhe war nicht da, oder doch? Das spricht für meine These." Der Elf blickte ihn selbstzufrieden an, was den Zwerg zu einem erneuten, wütenden Grollen veranlasste.

Castor winkte ab.

"Wir kehren zuerst an Land zurück, dann entscheiden wir, wie es weiter geht."

 

"Was nun?" fragte Castor den schmollenden Zwerg, der ihm gegenüber am Tisch saß und in seinen Bierkrug starrte. Jermy saß mit niedergeschlagenem Blick neben ihm.

"Mein Schwager ist tot und sein Artefakt ist weg. An beidem ist dieser Drache schuld. Es gibt nur eine Antwort."

Castor seufzte. Er hatte befürchtet, dass es darauf hinauslaufen würde.

"Eine Mission dieser Art ist zuviel für uns beide. Wir müssen mehr Leute anheuern."

Der Zwerg nickte nachdenklich, während er immer noch in seinen Krug starrte.

"Wie viel Geld haben wir noch? Das bisschen, was wir in Sturmwind verdient haben, dürfte wohl kaum für eine schlagkräftige Truppe reichen."

"Als Anzahlung reicht es allemal," sagte Castor verschmitzt lächelnd.

Der Zwerg sah auf.

"Wie meinst du das?"

"Naja. Ein Drache hütet seinen Hort ja wohl nicht umsonst. Sagenumwobene Schätze und Gold, so viel man tragen kann sollten wohl als Anreiz für diese Expedition reichen. Ganz zu schweigen von dem unermeßlichen Ruhm, den es zu erlangen gilt."

Der Zwerg grinste.

"so unfähig du als Krieger auch bist, deine Verschlagenheit macht das teilweise wet."

Castor verdrehte die Augen.

"Danke für dieses Kompliment. Ich erinnere dich daran, wenn ich dir das nächste Mal den Arsch rette."

Castor sah zu dem Gnom, der ihnen gebannt zugehört hatte.

"Wie siehts mit dir aus? Bist du dabei? Einen Ingenieur kann man immer brauchen. Du würdest auch einen fairen Anteil an der Beute erhalten, insofern überhaupt was nennenswertes im Hort zu finden ist."

Jermy biss sich auf die Lippen.

"Ein Feldzug gegen einen Drachen? Wie wollt ihr ihn denn besiegen?" fragte er mit vor Angst zitternder Stimme.

"Das braucht nicht deine Sorge zu sein," polterte der Zwerg.

"Und vergiss nicht, du hast meinem Schwager die Treue geschworen. Führe seinen Auftrag zuende!"

Der Gnom zuckte zusammen, als die grollende Stimme des Zwerges ihm entgegenschlug, doch als er den Schwur erwähnte, nickte er dennoch entschlossen.

"Also schön. Da du ja im Moment nicht nach Eisenschmiede kannst, werde ich wohl dorthin reisen und eine geeignete Truppe zusammentrommeln."

Borindal verzog das Gesicht, nickte dann jedoch. Es schmerzte ihn, dass er nicht in seine alte Heimat zurückkehren konnte. In Sachen Verhandlungsgeschick und Überzeugungskunst war es aber ohnehin besser, wenn Castor und nicht er die Sache erledigen würde, das wusste der Zwerg.

"Ich werde sofort aufbrechen. Du kannst derweil herausfinden, wo sich der Hort des Drachen befindet und einen ersten groben Plan entwickeln." Castor sah zu dem Gnom.

"Komm. Du begleitest mich nach Eisenschmiede. Ich könnte Hilfe gebrauchen."

Der Gnom zuckte einmal mehr erschrocken zusammen, doch nickte dann.

Castor erhob sich zusammen mit dem Gnom und ging in Richtung Tür, als er Borindals Griff an seinem Arm spürte. Der Gnom ging aus der Tür hinaus, um die Greifen zu bestellen.

Castor sah seinen Freund erwartungsvoll an., der ihn etwas verlegen anblickte.

"Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Gefallen tun?" fragte er.

Castor nickte. Er dachte sich schon, was der Zwerg von ihm verlangen würde.

Borindal kramte einen Zettel aus seinen Taschen.

"Hier, ich habe dir die Adresse aufgeschrieben. Sag meiner Schwester bitte was passiert ist. Und richte ihr mein Versprechen aus, dass ich ihren Mann rächen werde!"

"Das werde ich."

Borindal nickte ihm dankend und immer noch etwas verlegen zu.

"Wir sehen uns in ein paar Tagen wieder hier."

"Aye."


----------



## Anzur (5. März 2017)

Jermy saß in einer der hinteren Ecken des Gasthauses und sah sich die Gäste an, die sich im großen Aufenthaltsraum der _Steinfeuertaverne_ im Bankenviertel von Eisenschmiede tummelten. Er nahm einen Bissen von seinem mit Käse belegten Brot und beobachtete zwei in schwerem Stahl gerüstete Zwergenkrieger, die Unmengen Bier in sich hinein füllten und sich lautstark unterhielten. Es hätte sich wie ein Streit angehört, wenn sie nicht immer wieder in schallendes Gelächter ausgebrochen wären.

Er betrachtete zweifelnd die Liste, die der Zwerg ihm mitgegeben hatte. In sehr krakeliger Schrift hatte er eine Wunschliste erstellt, welche verschiedenen Abenteurer er für diese Mission haben wollte:

 

_1x Idiot zur Ablenkung_

_Noch 1x als Kanonenfutter_

_1x oder besser 2x baumliebende Weicheier_

_1x Schraubenspieler (das bist du)_

_1x verstörter Irrer_

 

Jermy schüttelte den Kopf, als er sich die Liste erneut durchlas. Er fragte sich, wie die beiden überhaupt erfolgreich bei ihren Abenteuern sein konnten, wenn man sich diese Planung ansah. Der Zettel las sich, als hätte ein Kind ihn geschrieben. Er sah sich seufzend in der Taverne um, um zu sehen, ob sich Leute finden ließen, die auf die präzisen Beschreibungen des Zwerges zutrafen. Castor hatte ihm aufgetragen, sich schon einmal umzusehen, während er zu der Schwester des Zwerges gehen und ihm die Nachricht vom Tod ihres Mannes überbringen würde. Castor schien ein durchaus fähiger Mann und weitaus intelligenter zu sein, als der Zwerg und Jermy fragte sich, warum er den absurden Anordnungen des Zwerges scheinbar so unbekümmert zuzustimmen schien.

Jermy seufzte erneut tief und sah sich verloren in der Taverne um. Er konnte solche Sachen nicht gut und wusste kein bisschen, welcher der Anwesenden ein potentieller Rekrut sein könnte oder nicht. Er kannte sich mit Ingenieursarbeit aus, aber das hier war vollkommen außerhalb seiner Wohlfühlzone. Er sah wieder zu den beiden besoffenen Zwergen hinüber und fasste sich dann ein Herz. Sie trugen schwere Rüstungen und große Kriegshämmer. Ihre vernarbten Gesichter sahen kampferprobt und grimmig aus. Wenn die beiden nicht geeignet waren, wer dann? Er erhob sich und ging zögernd auf den Tisch der beiden zu. Die beiden Zwerge bemerkten, dass er sich ihrem Tisch näherte und hörten auf zu trinken und sich brüllend zu unterhalten. Sie sahen ihm mit zusammengekniffenen Augen dabei zu, wie er zitternd immer näher kam. Jermy musste sich zu jedem Schritt zwingen und er fürchtete ernsthaft sich einzunässen, als er plötzlich eine Hand auf seiner Schulter spürte, die ihn in eine andere Richtung drängte.

"Die sind nicht für unser Vorhaben geeignet," raunte Casor ihm zu, während er ihn ruhig aber bestimmt vom Tisch der beiden wegbuxierte.

"Mögen eure Hämmer die Köpfe eurer Feinde zerschmettern, werte Freunde!" sagte Castor zu den beiden und hob die geballte Faust zum Gruß. Die beiden Zwerge erhoben gröhlend ihre Krüge und sahen Jermy belustigt hinterher.

Castor steuerte sie auf einen abseits gelegenen Tisch am anderen Ende des Raumes zu, frachtete ihn auf einen der Stühle und setzte sich ihm dann gegenüber.

"Zehn von zehn Punkten für deinen Elan, aber solche solltest du lieber nicht nach so etwas fragen, wie wir es vorhaben", sagte Castor und lächelte ihm zu.

Jermy sah ihn nur fragend und sichtlich erschöpft an.

"Das sind zwei Soldaten der Armee von Eisenschmiede. Die ruhen sich nur aus, bis sie zu ihrem nächsten Feldzug gerufen werden. Siehst du nicht die Symbole auf ihren Wappen und Rüstungen?" er deutete auf den großen Hammer Eisenschmiedes, der auf ihren Schulterpanzern abgebildet war.

"Wenn du die nach Söldnerarbeit fragen würdest, dann würden sie dich entweder auslachen, oder aber denken, die würdest ihren Schwur, den sie auf die Allianz und ihren König geleistet haben, nicht ernst nehmen und dir mit ihren Hämmern den Schädel zerquetschen."

Jermy zuckte zusammen, als er sich das vorstellte und spürte, wie ein kalter Schweistropfen an seiner Schläfe herunterlief.

"Bitte, übernehmt Ihr die Rekrutierung", murmelte er nur und schob ihm die Liste der Zwerges zu. Castor nickte lächelnd und nahm sich die Liste, um sie eingehend zu studieren.

"Ja...", murmelte er. "Eher eine klassische Aufstellung, aber für unser Vorhaben wohl immer noch am besten geeignet. Mal sehen, einen Ingenieur haben wir ja. Ich denke, den verrückten Elf, der sich in Menethil herumtreibt, werden wir auch an Bord holen können. Dann brauchen wir noch jemanden für die Ablenkung." Castor sah sich mit aufmerksamen Blick in der Taverne um. An der Theke saßen einige Gestalten mit den Rücken zu ihnen und tranken still ihr Bier. An den anderen Tischen, die an den Wänden der Taverne standen, saßen auch einige vielversprechende Gesichter, doch er richtete seine Aufmerksamkeit zuerst auf den großen Tisch in der Mitte, an dem einige, gut angetrunkene Tavernengäste saßen und sich lautstark unterhielten. Einer von ihnen, ein großer Mensch mit langer, zotteliger Mähne, hatte sich erhoben und trug wild mit den Armen gestikulierend eine Geschichte vor, sicher voll von seinen Heldentaten. Er war breit gebaut und sehr muskulös, seine Brust war tonnenförmig und glänzte im Schein des Kaminfeuers. Er trug nichts als Hosen, schwere Stiefel und einen eisernen Schulterschutz, der auf seiner rechten Schulter ruhte. Castor erhob sich und ging zum Tisch, um sich seine Geschichte anzuhören.

"Und dann schlug ich ihm mit letzter Kraft mein Schwert in den Hals. Ich sags euch, ich dachte ich packs nich mehr. Es ragten bestimmt vier Pfeile aus meinem Körper und der Orc schien immer noch weiter kämpfen zu wollen, obwohl sein Kopf nur noch halb am Hals hing!" rief der Krieger begeistert in die Menge, die seine Erzählung mit viel Gelächter und Beifallsbekundungen quittierte.

"Aber dann ist er auf die Knie gefallen und am Ende doch noch krepiert. Die Heiler haben mich im letzten Moment gefunden, ich sags euch!"

"Ein Hoch auf Manfred, einen wahren Sohn der Allianz!" stieß einer der Zuhörer hervor und streckte seinen Humpen in die Luft. Die Menge folgte johlend seinem Beispiel. Auch Castor klatschte enthusiastisch in die Hände und zollte dem Geschichtenerzähler Respekt, während er ihn aus der Nähe betrachtete. Oh ja, er schien wie geschaffen für die Aufgabe, die sie für ihn im Sinn hatten. Er war groß &#8211; riesig für einen Menschen &#8211; und sein Körper sah so robust aus wie der des Orcs aus seiner Erzählung. Er hatte eine breite, tief liegende Stirn und seinem Blick sah man die Furchtlosigkeit und, wichtiger noch, das einfache Gemüt eines Mannes an, der wie geschaffen war, sich für andere das Gesicht verhauen zu lassen.

"Wirklich eine famose Geschichte mein Herr! Wirklich beeindruckend! Und wenn ich Euch so sehe, dann habe ich absolut keine Zweifel, dass es sich genauso zugetragen hat, wie Ihr es uns eben so detailiert erzählt habt."

Der Mann namens Manfred hörte auf zu grinsen und sich im Ruhm der Menge zu sonnen und blickte ihn missmutig an.

"Das hört sich aber genau so an, als würdet Ihr daran zweifeln!" raunte er Castor entgegen.

Castor hob beschwichtigend die Hände. Sehr gut. Er wollte seine Ehre herausfordern und er hatte den einfachen Köder sofort geschluckt.

"Aber, aber. Ganz im Gegenteil", sagte Castor und hob einen Finger.

"Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde ich Euch nicht eben das Angebot machen, von dem ich vorhabe es Euch zu machen." Der Mann blickte ihn ein wenig verwirrt an. Auch das konnte nicht schaden.

"Ich bin in diese Schenke gekommen, um nach schlagkräftigen Abenteurern zu suchen, von Kriegern Eures Schlages! Das Angebot, dass ich mache, gilt nicht für jeden dahergelaufenen Möchtegern. Es gilt schon ein Recke von Eurem Niveau zu sein, um überhaupt das Privileg haben zu dürfen, von solch einem Angebot zu hören!"

Jetzt hatte er die ganze Menge um den Finger gewickelt. Jeder wollte wissen, was das wohl für ein Angebot sein könnte.

"Es gibt nur begrenzt Plätze bei der Expedition, die ich aufzustellen gedenke, und Ihr, mein Freund, seid der erste -" Castor ließ seinen Blick zweifelnd über die Anwesenden schweifen &#8211; "und wahrscheinlich auch der letzte, dem ich einen Platz anbieten werde."

Erste abschätzige Rufe aus der versammelten Menge waren zu hören, doch Castor konnte an den Blicken sehen, dass ihre Neugier immer größer wurde. Er sah wieder zu Manfred, dessen Miene der Stolz anzusehen war. Er fühlte sich, wie von Castor beabsichtigt, geschmeichelt. Castor setzte noch eine Schippe drauf und stieg kurzer Hand auf den Tisch. Er drehte sich im Kreis und sah die Menge mit aufgerissenen Augen an.

"Ich denke nicht, dass in diesem Gasthaus in den letzten Jahrhunderten ein Aufruf wie dieser zu hören war. Reichtümer, meine Freunde. Reichtümer, so viel wie man tragen kann, ach was, so viel wie in die verdammte Bank von Eisenschmiede passt, gilt es zu erbeuten! Das einzige, was zum erlangen dieser Reichtümer fehlt sind die richtigen Männer und Frauen!" Castor drehte sich um und zeigte energisch auf Manfred.

"Kann ich Euch und eure Fähigkeiten an meiner Seite wissen?!" er starrte dem Krieger direkt in die Augen und sein ausgetreckter Finger öffnete sich zur dargebotenen Hand. Manfred sah Castor ehrfürchtig und mit weit aufgerissenen Augen an. Castor konnte darin alles erkennen, seine Gier nach Gold, nach Ruhm und seine Abenteurerlust, gepaart mit der maßlosen Arroganz eines Mannes, der einige wenige halbherzige Schlachten erlebt und überlebt hatte, nur um sich jetzt für unsterblich zu halten. In seinen eigenen Augen musste einst die selbe Gier geleuchtet haben. Manfreds Blick wurde fest und er schlug wuchtig ein. Was hätte er auch für eine andere Wahl gehabt, wenn er nicht sein Gesicht vor der Menge verlieren wollte, der er eben noch erzählt hatte, was für ein großer Krieger er war.

"Ihr könnt auf mich zählen!" Castor umschloss fest seine Hand und reckte die andere Hand zur Faust geballt in die Luft.

"Ja! Glorreiche Zeiten erwarten uns, mein Freund! Glorreiche Zeiten!" Er drehte sich noch einmal zu der Menge um.

"Wer denkt, er ist Manns genug und kann mit einem Krieger seines Formats mithalten-" er deutete nocheinmal ehrfürchtig auf Manfred- "der kann heute Abend zu uns kommen und sich bei uns bewerben. Wir werden hier in der Taverne sein." mit diesen Worten sprang er vom Tisch und ging zurück an seinem Platz, eine laut tuschelnde Menge hinter sich zurücklassend, die sich bald in alle Winde verstreute, um die Nachricht zu verbreiten.

Der Gnom starrte ihn fassungslos und mit weit aufgerissenen Augen an.

"Wie, bei allen Göttern, habt Ihr das gemacht? Sie haben Euch ja beinahe aus der Hand gefressen! Ihr habt diesen Krieger überredet uns zu folgen, obwohl er noch nicht einmal weiß, gegen welchen Feind es geht! Seit ihr ein Zauberer?!"

Castor lachte nur und nahm einen Schlug aus seinem Humpen.

"Manchmal sind die richtigen Worte, Gestik und Mimik wirkungsvoller als der mächtigste Zauber."

Er sah auf, als er einen etwas unsicher aussehenden Manfred auf sie zu kommen sah.

"Ähm. Wie geht es denn jetzt weiter?" fragte er etwas kleinlaut, als er bei ihnen angekommen war.

"Ah, mein Freund! Willkommen in unserer Truppe. Das hier ist Jermy Quadrillzisch, unser Ingenieur. Falls Ihr Fragen zu Eurer Ausrüstung habt, oder irgendwelche Hilfe in dieser Richtung braucht, wendet Euch bitte an ihn." Jermy sah ihn an, doch Castor ignorierte seinen Blick.

"Lasst mich Euch direkt Euren Vertrag geben." Castor fischte ein Blatt aus seinem Wams und legte es auf den Tisch.

"Wir müssen sehen, wie viele Mitglieder unsere Expedition am Ende hat, aber Ihr bekommt natürlich einen gleichen Anteil. Und seid versichert, es spielt keine Rolle, wie viele Leute am Ende mitkommen, jeder von uns wird genug haben, um ein ganzes Leben lang ausgesorgt zu haben."

Manfred grinste zufrieden, als er das hörte und schlug mit seiner riesigen Faust auf den Tisch, dass die Krüge wackelten.

"Also. Um was geht es? Wem geht es an den Kragen? Einem Ogerhäuptling? Irgendwelchen Kultisten oder Piraten? Ich hab mit sowas schon Erfahrung!" rief er selbstbewusst. Castor sah sich kurz ein wenig nervös um, als der Krieger die Stimme so laut erhob und machte eine beschwichtigende Handbewegung, dann beugte er sich nach vorn. Der Krieger folgte seinem Beispiel.

"Wie sieht denn so Eure Erfahrung mit der geschuppteren Sorte aus?"

Manfred runzelte die Stirn.

"Murlocs etwa? Dafür braucht ihr meine Hilfe?"

Castor lächelte nur müde und schüttelte den Kopf.

"Nein, natürlich nicht. Glaubt Ihr, ich würde jemanden wie Euch fragen, wenn es gegen ein paar Fischköpfe ginge? Nein, die Kreatur, die unsere Beute bewacht, ist leider etwas größer, etwas verschlagener und leider auch etwas _tödlicher_."

Manfred sah ihn noch eine Weile lang unwissend an, dann wurden seine Augen jedoch mit einem Mal riesig und ein beträchtlicher Teil der Farbe wich aus seinem Gesicht.

"Ihr meint doch nicht etwa ... einen _Drachen_?"

Castor nickte und sah ihm geradewegs in die Augen.

"Das nimmt Euch doch nicht etwa den Mut, oder? Habe ich etwa falsch gelegen? Soll ich jemand anderen fragen? Es gibt sicher genug mutige Krieger in dieser Stadt, die dieses Wagnis auf sich nehmen würden, um danach das Leben eines Königs führen zu können."

Manfred runzelte wieder wütend die Stirn, nahm wortlos die ihm dargereichte Feder und schmierte seinen Namen auf den Vertrag. Es war doch zu einfach. Castor nickte begeistert und strahlte ihn an.

"Dann sehen wir uns heute am späten Abend vor versammelter Mannschaft, um den Plan im Detail zu besprechen!"

"Ich werde da sein", grunzte Manfred, erhob sich und schritt von dannen.

Jermy schüttelte fassungslos den Kopf.

"Ihr beeindruckt mich."

Castor zuckte mit den Achseln.

"Es ist alles eine Frage der Perspektive. Man muss nur die richtige Sicht auf die Dinge darlegen und die Leute folgen einem."

"Vielleicht solltet Ihr ein Buch schreiben." Castor grinste, als er das hörte.

"Ein Zauberer verrät niemals seine Tricks."

"Und wie geht es jetzt weiter?"

"Oh jetzt warten wir eine Weile und dann werden wir am Abend die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Die Geschichte wird sich sicher rum sprechen und genug Leute anziehen. Dann müssen wir nur noch die richtigen aussuchen. Ein wenig mühsam, aber so ist das Geschäft des rastlosen Abenteurers nun mal."

Jermy sagte nichts, sondern holte Borindals Liste hervor und strich _Idiot zur Ablenkung_ durch. Castor grinste ihn an.

"Ah, ich sehe schon, Ihr habt doch Talent für so etwas."


----------



## Anzur (5. März 2017)

Sie hatten einen der Tische wie einen Schreibtisch vor sich aufgestellt und die Verträge fein säuberlich gestapelt vor sich hingelegt. Jermy saß neben Castor und hielt eine Feder und ein Pergament bereit, um die Namen zu sortieren.

Der ausladende Gastraum der Taverne war brechend voll mit Leuten, die sich teilweise schon zu einer Schlange vor ihrem Tisch aufgestellt hatten und warteten, bis sie sich bei ihnen vorstellen konnten. Castor schmunzelte, als er sich umsah und die vielen Gnome, Zwerge und Menschen erblickte, die er mit seinem Aufruf angelockt hatte. Es mochte Azeroth an vielem mangeln, nach Ruhm, Ehre und vor allem Reichtum strebende Helden gab es auf dieser Welt jedoch wie Sandkörner am Meer.

Der Wirt kam mit einem riesigen Tablett voller Bierkrüge zu ihrem Tisch und stellte ihnen freudestrahlend neue Getränke hin, aufs Haus, wie er ihnen bei der ersten Runde schon versichert hatte, und ging dann durch die Reihen der Abenteurer, um seine Ware zu verteilen. Castor nahm genüsslich einen Schluck von seinem Bier und schaute sich dann den nächsten in der Reihe an. Es war ein Zwerg, der geflickte Schuhe, eine Lederhose und ein dreckiges, kariertes Hemd trug. Auf seinem Rücken hing ein rostiges Gewehr. Er kaute irgendetwas und sein mit Essenskrümmeln verzieter Bart wippte bei jeder Bewegung seines Kiefers.

"Was habt Ihr den für Talente vorzuweisen, die uns bei unserer Expedition nützlich wären, mein Freund?"

"Nahjah... Ich kann ganz ganz gut mitm Gewehr umgehn, denk ich," nuschelte der Zwerg nachdenklich und sah ihn leicht benebelt an.

Castor hob müde die Augenbrauen und seufzte.

"Ja, das ist sicher eine wertvolle Eigenschaft. Wir melden uns später nochmal bei dir."

"Wollt ihr nich mein Namn notiern?" fragte der Zwerg leicht verwirrt, doch Castor winkte schon den nächsten zu sich heran.

Ein Mensch, ein junger Bursche mit vor Enthusiasmus strahlendem Gesicht kam grinsend auf sie zu und verbeugte sich.

"Seid gegrüßt, werte Herren! Ich bin Daern. Ich komme aus Sturmwind und ich bin wirklich, wirklich ein sehr guter Schütze! Ihr könntet Euch einen dieser Krüge auf den Kopf setzen und ich würde ihn Euch aus einer Meile Entfernung vom Kopf schießen, ohne dass Ihr danach den geringsten Kratzer hättet!"

Castor zog leicht die Nase hoch, nickte und sah sich den Burschen von oben bis unten abschätzig an. Er war jung, seine Ausrüstung war gut gepflegt und sah hochwertig aus und das Gewehr, welches er bei sich trug, sah auf jeden Fall brauchbar aus. Er hatte ein Abzeichen auf seinem Lederwams, auf dem ein Fadenkreuz abgebildet war.

"Was bringst du denn so an Erfahrung mit?"

"Ich habe die komplette Grundausbildung in Nordhain hinter mir und habe ein Jahr Freiwilligendienst in der Armee von Sturmwind absolviert! Hier seht, ich habe die Schützenauszeichnung bekommen, die bekommt man nur, wenn man verdammt gut trifft!" er deutete stolz auf das Abzeichen auf seiner Brust.

"Hast du denn in deiner Zeit bei der Armee auch Kampferfahrung gehabt?"

Der Junge zögerte ein wenig.

"Ich war bei der Jagd auf Banditen im Wald von Elwyn dabei und habe mehrere Abschüsse erzielt!"

Castor kniff die Augen zusammen und blickte den Jungen an.

"Also gut, wir melden uns später bei dir."

Der Junge lächelte ein wenig verwirrt und blieb noch hilfslos vor ihrem Tisch stehen. Castor nickte ihm entschieden zu und er zog von dannen. Jermy blickte Castor fragend an. Der nickte ihm zu.

"Schreib ihn mal auf. Kanonenfutter kann man immer gebrauchen."

Jermy fröstelte innerlich ein wenig, als er hörte, wie Castor den jungen Mann völlig ohne Emotion auf so eine Art bezeichnete, schrieb seinen Namen aber auf die Liste.

Es stellten sich noch einige weitere Gestalten vor, die Castor jedoch alle unwirsch wieder fortschickte. Jermy konnte nicht genau erkennen, nach welchen Eigenschaften er genau Ausschau hielt, doch er vertraute seinem Gespühr.

Als nächstes kam eine Menschenfrau mit rabenschwarzen Haaren an die Reihe. Sie trug ein weißes, kurz geschnittenes Gewand, eine blaue Tragetasche und auf ihrem Rücken hing ein langer, silberner Stab mit arkanen Symbolen. Sie nickte ihnen höflich lächelnd zu und Jermy sah, wie sich ein verschmitztes Lächeln auf Castors Gesicht ausbreitete. Sie musste ihm wohl gefallen.

"Seid gegrüßt, werte Dame," sagte er in seinem charmantesten Tonfall.

"Wie reizend, auch eine schöne Frau wie Euch unter den Bewerbern anzutreffen!"

Sie blickte ihn nur müde lächelnd an.

"Eure Schmeicheleien könnt Ihr Euch sparen. Ich bin nur an dem Auftrag interessiert. Also, um was geht es denn genau? Das habt Ihr bei Eurem großtönigen Aufruf anscheinend mit keinem Wort erwähnt." Castor grinste.

"Eine Frau, die weiß, was sie will! Das gefällt mir. Also gut, ich sags Euch. Das mit den Reichtümern stimmt, aber es gibt da ein kleines Hindernis, das wir zuerst aus dem Weg räumen müssten."

"Das dachte ich mir schon. Um was handelt es sich dabei?"

"Um einen Drachen unbekannter Größe, allerdings so groß, dass er ohne Probleme in der Lage war, ein ganzes Handelsschiff in seine Einzelteile zu zerlegen," sagte Castor und sah sie mit verlegenem Grinsen an.

"Interessant. Eine ganz schön waghalsige Aufgabe also. Geht es um seinen Hort, oder hat es etwas mit dem Schiff zu tun?"

"Sowohl, als auch. Wir vermuten, dass er etwas von diesem Schiff entwendet hat, das wir gerne wiederhaben wollen, und das er sehr wahrscheinlich zu seinem Hort gebracht hat."

"Und wo soll dieser Hort sein?"

"Im Sumpfland."

"Geht es auch etwas genauer?"

Castor rieb sich ein wenig verlegen den Kopf.

"Mein Partner, der sich schon im Sumpfland befindet, arbeitet gerade noch an der genauen Lokalisierung, aber er ist ein Experte auf seinem Gebiet und wird den genauen Standort herausgefunden haben, sobald unsere Expedition dort eintrifft."

Die Frau zog die Augenbrauen hoch und diesmal war Castor es, der abschätzend angesehen wurde. Jermy verfolgte das Gespräch fasziniert.

"Also gut. Ihr seht nicht wie ein Anfänger aus, also will ich mich mal auf dieses Wagnis einlassen. Aber enthaltet mir bloß keine Informationen vor," sagte sie und wedelte mit ihrem Zeigefinger vor Castors Gesicht herum. Castor nahm ihre Hand sanft in seine, legte sie auf dem Tisch ab und tätschelte sie.

"Das würde ich nie tun. Aber wer sagt denn, dass wir euch einfach so in unsere Gruppe aufnehmen?" fragte er verschmitzt grinsend.

Sie lächelte nur, nicht weniger verschmitzt und zog ihre Hand weg. Dann tippte sie mit ihrem Finger auf das Blatt vor Jermys Nase.

"Mein Name ist Helen. Und mein Begleiter, der sich uns ebenfalls anschließen wird, heißt Derzius. Ein Hexenmeister, dessen Dienste sich Euch sicher als wertvoll erweisen werden."

Castor nickte nur strahlend.

"Wir sehen uns heute Abend zur Vertragsunterzeichnung und genaueren Besprechung!"

Sie nickte lächelnd und schritt davon.

Jermy blickte Castor fassungslos an, der der Frau immer noch lächelnd hinterher sah.

"Bei ihr hat Eure Silberzunge aber gar nicht funktioniert, was?"

Castor zuckte die Achseln.

"So ist das mit schönen, intelligenten Frauen eben. Da muss man sich schon ein wenig mehr Mühe geben."

Aber Ihr wisst noch nicht mal, was sie zur Gruppe beitragen soll! Ganz zu Schweigen von diesem Begleiter, den wir nichtmal zu Gesicht bekommen haben!" rief Jermy erzürnt.

Castor hob beschwichtigend die Hände und sah in lässig an.

"Keine Angst, sie wird schon ein wertvolles Mitglied unserer Expedition werden. Ihrer Ausrüstung nach ist sie wohl eine Priesterin, also genau das, wonach wir suchen. Und einen Hexenmeister kann man auch immer brauchen."

"Aha." erwiderte Jermy trocken. "Und wo soll ich jetzt den Hacken machen?"

"Einmal bei _baumliebendes Weichei_ und einmal bei _verstörter Irrer_ natürlich."

"Klar..." erwiderte Jermy kopfschüttelnd und strich die Notizen der Liste durch.

"Der nächste, bitte!" rief Castor und ein Mensch in schwerer Plattenrüstung kam auf sie zugestapft.

Seine Schulterschüter waren geformt wie Bücher, auf denen ein Schwert ruhte und an seinem Gürtel hingen Pergamente mit Symbolen des heiligen Lichts. An seinem Gürtel hing ein schwerer, reich verzierter Hammer, der nach einer mächtigen Waffe aussah. Sein freundliches Gesicht wurde von einer braunen Haarmähne und Bartstoppeln bedeckt. Seine gebräunte Haut war von Narben und tiefen Furchen durchzogen und in den Tiefen seiner Augen sah man die Seele eines Mannes, der bereits viel erlebt hatte.

"Ah, ein Paladin," begrüßte Castor den Mann, erhob sich und bot ihm die Hand zum Kriegergruß dar. Jermy sah sich die Szene mit Interesse an. Castor zollte diesem Mann mehr Respekt, als den übrigen, die sich vorgestellt hatten und er konnte verstehen, warum. Diesem Mann sah man auf den ersten Blick an, dass er kein gewöhnlicher Abenteurer, sondern ein gestandener Krieger mit beträchtlicher Erfahrung war. Castor schien ihn als ebenbürtig zu betrachten.

"Möge das Licht mit Euch sein. Ich bin Iktinos, und ich würde euch gerne auf eurer Reise begleiten. Ich habe gerade schon mitgehört, worum es geht. Ich bin dabei."

Castor nickte und nahm wieder Platz.

"Rein der Form halber, was bringt Ihr so an Erfahrung mit?"

Der Paladin lächelte, doch es schien seine Augen nicht richtig zu erreichen.

"Ich habe im ersten Krieg gegen die Horde gekämpft, war bei der Eroberung der Scherbenwelt dabei und ich habe meinen bescheidenen Teil dazu beigetragen, dass Arthas, der Verräter Lordaerons, seine gerechte Strafe gefunden hat."

Castor blickte dem Mann gebannt in die Augen. Iktinos sah sie nur mit seinem unergründlichen Blick an, in dem keine Drohung und keinerlei Aggression lag und der einen dennoch zum Schaudern brachte.

"Und was sind Eure Beweggründe, uns bei dieser Expedition zu begleiten?"

Jermy sah Castor fragend an. Sie konnten von Glück reden, dass ein solcher Recke sich ihnen anschließen wollte, doch Castor schien aus irgendeinem Grund misstrauisch zu sein.

"Na die Schätze natürlich," erwiderte der Paladin mit einem leisen Lächeln.

"Was ich damit vorhabe, ist allein meine Sache."

"Natürlich. Willkommen an Bord!" Castor erhob sich und schlug erneut ein.

"Heute Abend besprechen wir hier dann alles weitere."

Iktinos nickte huldvoll.

"Ich werde kommen." Mit diesen Worten zog er von dannen. Castor blickte dem Mann nachdenklich hinterher und Jermy sah in fragend an.

"Was ist mit Euch?" Castor zuckte die Achseln.

"Ich frage mich nur, was wohl seine Beweggründe sind an dieser Expedition teilzunehmen. Er wird ganz ohne Frage ein großer Gewinn für unsere Gruppe sein, aber Männer seines Schlages sind gefährlich, auch wenn er ein Anhänger des Lichts sein mag." Castor holte tief Luft und seufzte, schlug dann die Hände zusammen und sah ihn an.

"Wohl an denn, lass uns die Vorbereitungen für heute Abend treffen. Wir müssen die Verträge nochmal überfliegen, sicher ist sicher."

 

Castor sah seine versammelte Mannschaft an. Sie saßen in einem privaten Versammlungsraum im oberen Stockwerk der Taverne, um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. Im Kamin vor dem großen, runden Tisch, an dem sie sich alle zusammengefunden hatten, knisterte ein Feuer, das seinen Schein auf die Szenerie warf.

Jermy ging gerade um den Tisch herum und verteilte die Verträge, auf denen alles untergebracht war, was die Verteilung der Beute, die Befehlsgewalt und das weitere Vorgehen im Falle des Todes des jeweiligen Streiters betraf. Die Anwesenden lasen sich den Vertrag alle aufmerksam durch. Castor betrachtete sie der Reihe nach. Da war Jermy, der direkt neben ihm saß und die Anwesenden ebenfalls genau musterte. Dann kam der Menschenkrieger Manfred, der mit gerunzelter Stirn auf das Blatt vor sich starrte und die Lippen leicht bewegte. Neben ihm saß Daern, der junge Scharfschütze, der seinen Vertrag übertrieben ernst ansah und ihn aufmerksam studierte. Dann kam Iktinos, der sich ohne viel Aufsehens eine Feder nahm und den Vertrag unterzeichnete. Die schöne Priesterin Helen saß neben einem Gnom und redete leise auf ihn ein, während sie zusammen die Papiere durchgingen. Der Gnom trug schwarze Kleider und einen kleinen, gezackten Stab am Gürtel, der von einer silbernen Totenkopfbrosche zusammengehalten wurde. Es hingen noch andere, unappetitliche Utensilien an seinem Gürtel. Seine Haare waren dunkelblau gefärbt, an den Seiten abrasiert und zu einer Irokese geformt. Sein Gesicht war auf einer Seite grässlich durch eine hässliche Brandnarbe entstellt, die sich bis zum Hals und weiter unter seine Gewänder auf seine Brust zog. In seinen Augen brannte der Wahnsinn und er kicherte immer wieder leise und blickte grinsend umher, während die Priesterin ihm den Vertrag erklärte. Er erfüllte also alle typischen Klischees eines Hexenmeisters.

Castor wartete bis alle fertig waren und sah dann in die Runde.

"Gibt es irgendwelche Fragen?"

Manfred hob zögernd die Hand.

"Ja bitte?"

Er zeigte auf eine Stelle des Vertrages.

"Was heißt denn _zu gleichen Teilen_? Wie viel bekommt jetzt jeder von der Beute?" er blickte unsicher lächelnd zu Castor auf. Der seufzte ein wenig genervt, lächelte ihm aber freundlich zu.

"Alles, was wir finden werden, sammeln wir und teilen es dann gerecht auf. Jeder bekommt also genauso viel wie alle anderen. Sagen wir, wir finden Schätze im Wert von zehn Diamanten und wir sind insgesamt zehn Leute, dann bekommt jeder den Wert von einem Diamanten."

"Also hat der Drache Diamanten in seinem Hort versteckt?" fragte Manfred unsicher.

Jermy schlug sich die Hand vor die Stirn und die Priesterin kicherte leise und hielt sich höflich die Hand vor den Mund. Der Hexenmeister bekmerkte es und verfiel in ohrenbetäubendes, wahnsinniges Kichern und trommelte dabei mit den Händen auf den Tisch. Manfred blickte mit jetzt noch unsicherer Miene zu den beiden rüber, dann wiederzu Castor.

"Nein, nein. Das war nur metaphorisch gemeint. Pass auf, wenn wir den Schatz gefunden haben, setzen wir uns zusammen und machen die Abrechnung, ok?"

"Ok." Manfred grinste zufrieden und sah dann mit erhobenem Kinn zu den beiden, die sich über ihn lustig gemacht hatten, herüber, so als hätte er die Situation schlau geregelt.

Der junge Jäger hob die Hand und deutete auf seinen Vertrag. Castor gab ihm mit einer Handgeste das Wort.

"Ähm, danke, ja... Also, das was hier bezüglich des Ablebens des Expeditionsmitglieds bei Kampfhandlungen steht. _Dass der Leichnahm zu den Angehörigen überführt wird, wird gewährleistet, insofern der Leichnahm zugänglich und noch in ausreichender Verfassung vorhanden ist. _Wie darf ich das verstehen?"

Castor nickte lächelnd.

"Trag einfach in dem freien Feld darunter den Namen und die Anschrift deiner Familie ein und wenn es möglich ist, werden wir im Falle deines Ablebens deinen Leichnahm deiner Familie zukommen lassen."

"Ok..." sagte Daern unsicher.

"Kann das denn passieren? Mein Ableben? Ihr seid doch ein erfahrener Abenteurer oder? Ihr habt doch sicher einen todsicheren Plan ausgeheckt?" seine Stimme klang jetzt nervös.

Castor hob beschwichtigend die Hände.

"Keine Angst mein Freund. Mein Plan ist gut ausgearbeitet. Es kann aber trotzdem eventuell passieren, aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich."

"Ok." Daearn blickte immer noch etwas unbehaglich, nickte aber.

Die Priesterin bedachte den Jungen nur mit einem verächtlichen Lächeln und sah Castor dann grinsend an. Der hob nur die Augenbrauen und fuhr fort.

"Also, wenn es keine Fragen mehr gibt, dann treffen wir uns morgen am Greifenmeister!"

 

Castor ging hinunter in den großen Aufenthaltsraum, um sich noch einen letzten Schluck Wein vor der morgigen Reise zu gönnen und war doch recht zufrieden mit sich. Für die kurze Zeit hatten sie eine recht passable Truppe zusammengewürfelt. Wahrscheinlich würde mehr als die Hälfte von ihnen nicht von dieser Expedition zurückkehren, aber das war das Berufsrisiko eines jeden Abenteurers. Jeder konnte für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er es eingehen wollte und mit einer Unterschrift auf dem Vertrag war alles besiegelt. Er stieg vom Fuß der Treppe hinab und sah sich im mittlerweile recht leeren Aufenthaltsraum um. Nur noch ein paar betrunkene Zwerge saßen an ein paar Tischen und unterhielten sich leise vor dem flackernden Schein des Kaminfeuers. Doch plötzlich bemerkte Castor eine Gestalt, die an einem der Tische in der Ecke des Gasthauses saß, vom Schein des Feuers kaum erhellt, sodass er sie zuerst kaum wahrgenommen hatte. Die Gestalt sah zu ihm herüber und schien drauf und dran zu sein zu ihm herüberzukommen. Castor kniff die Augen zusammen und ging auf die zierliche Person zu. Tatsächlich, er hatte sich nicht getäuscht. Er zog den Stuhl ihr gegenüber zur Seite und setzte sich.

"Lancy! Was macht Ihr denn hier?"

Lancy Revshon, die Anführerin einer der Kompanien der königlichen Stadtwache von Sturmwind saß ihm gegenüber, sah ihn an und biss sich unschlüssig auf den Lippen. Sie hatte ihr blondes Haar zu einem Pferdeschwanz zusammengebunden und sie trug auch nicht ihre normale Rüstung, sondern eine schlichte Kettenrüstung ohne Embleme. Das Schwert, welches sie am Gürtel trug, schien von guter Qualität, hatte aber nicht den für einen Hauptmann der Stadtwache tüpischen Löwenkopf als Griff. Sie räusperte sich.

"Ähm. Hallo."

Ihr Stimme war leise und etwas zögerlich, so als wäre sie ihrer Sache noch unsicher. Castor sah sie nur überrascht an.

"Ich habe von eurem Aufruf gehört und... nun ja, ich wollte fragen, ob vielleicht noch ein Platz für mich frei ist?" Sie sah ihm fest in die Augen. Castor sagte zuerst nichts, sondern sah sie nur fragend an, dann erwiderte er: "Hm. Wenn Ihr wollt, dann könnt Ihr uns natürlich begleiten. Eine fähige Kriegerin wie Euch könnten wir sicher gebrauchen. Aber was macht Ihr überhaupt hier? Müsstet ihr nicht in Sturmwind sein?"

Sie blickte seufzend auf das Tischholz.

"Meine Beschäftigung in der Stadtwache von Sturmwind... gehört der Vergangenheit an. Und wenn es euch Recht ist, würde ich diese Sache gerne für mich behalten. Ich kann Euch aber versichern, dass ich ungebunden und für Eure Expedition voll und ganz zu haben bin. Jetzt erzählt mir doch bitte, um was es sich genau handelt."

Castor blickte sie noch einen Moment lang interessiert an. Er würde nur zu gerne wissen, warum sie ihren Posten aufgegeben hatte, respektierte aber, dass sie nicht drüber reden wollte. Er erzählte ihr ihr Vorhaben im Detail. Als er geendet hatte, schwieg sie erst eine Weile, nickte dann aber langsam.

"Ihr lasst wohl kein gefährliches Abenteuer aus, was?" fragte sie schwach lächelnd.

"Nicht, wenn es sich wirklich lohnt," erwiederte Castor, ebenfalls lächelnd.

"Was meint ihr denn, wie viel Gold ist aus dem Hort des Drachen zu holen?" fragte sie und Castor meinte einen Hauch von Verzweiflung in ihrer Stimme herauszuhören. Er blickte sie eine Weile an und seufzte dann resignierend.

"Hör zu, Lancy, ich will ehrlich mit dir sein. Ich weiß selbst nicht warum, aber irgendwie kann ich bei dir nicht die selbe Posse abziehen, wie bei den anderen. Borindal und ich sind im Sumpfland auf der Suche nach etwas. Eine Truhe, die einen mächtigen Gegenstand beherbergt. Wir müssen ihn wiederbeschaffen, dass hat einen persönlichen Hintergrund. Wir haben das Schiffswrack, das der Drache hinterlassen hat, durchsucht, aber dort konnten wir die Truhe nicht finden und jetzt vermuten wir, dass er sie in seinem Hort versteckt hat. Ob dort auch ein Schatz ist, wissen wir nicht, das ist reine Spekulation. Irgendwas musste ich mir ja ausdenken, um ein paar Verrückte zu finden, die uns auf diese Mission begleiten. Wenn du also auf fette Beute aus bist... tja, die kann ich dir leider nicht garantieren." Lancy hatte ihm gebannt zugehört und nickte nun langsam. Sie seufzte und nickte dann nochmal resignierend.

"Tja, so ist das. Ich dachte mir schon fast so etwas in diese Richtung. Aber ich werde euch trotzdem begleiten. Wer weiß, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück?"

Castor sah sie milde lächelnd an.

"So verzweifelt?" in seiner Stimme lag jedoch keine Bosheit.

Sie verdrehte nur die Augen.

"Wo soll ich unterzeichnen?"

Castor grinste.

"Ich hole gleich den Vertrag! Willkommen an Bord!"


----------



## Volker1234 (22. April 2018)

Hi,

 

boah das ist ja ein Roman.

 

Viele Grüße

Volker1234


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2018)

Hi,

boah bist du nekrophil.

Viele Grüße
Sozialinkompatibel


----------

